# sweetneet's not-so-tiny purse closet (start from p. 27)!



## sweetneet

I just started getting into the whole designer-purse thing about a month ago (before that, I was a graduate student so I pretty much just wore a backpack everyday).  So collection is quite small now, but I hope to add more items as time goes on.  Right now I'm sort of obsessed with Coach. And I would like some LV bags in vernis but that's a bit out of my price range at the moment.  

i have a Picasa album of my collection at the following link, with info on when/where I bought items, how much they cost, etc. 

http://picasaweb.google.com/sweetneet/HandbagHeaven


----------



## superstar

Thanks for sharing. Great Coach bags.


----------



## Lynpink

Niiice! great choices & thanks for sharing!


----------



## desgnerqueen198

great start!!!!


----------



## OG_Baby

Nice!


----------



## PrincessShan

I love that little black shoulder bag -- a classic!


----------



## Redorfe

Great deal on the lovlely black Coach hobo.


----------



## margaritaxmix

Cute bags!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, so today I just received a new addition to my (small) handbag collection... a white patent leather Michael Kors hobo bag! 

it ordered it online, from michaelkors.com. it was on sale so it was only $164 instead of $218. woo!


----------



## oogiewoogie

cUte collection... with time.. and tpf... it'll probably double by the end of the year...  ush: Welcome & cOngrats on  your new addition.


----------



## ValleyO

Cute patent bags!


----------



## lv-lover

Nice collection...congrats on your new bag!


----------



## redcoral

Nice collection! Thanks for sharing! **


----------



## sweetneet

oogiewoogie said:


> cUte collection... with time.. and tpf... it'll probably double by the end of the year...  ush: Welcome & cOngrats on  your new addition.



you are so right!!  i've just gotten a few new additions, some LV pieces in vernis (see pics in my next post). I *never* thought I'd ever ever buy LV (too expensive), but then the next thing I know, here I am carrying over $1k of LV :shame:

here are some updated pics of my collection. the first few are my 2 pairs of designer sunglasses (i can't believe i paid almost $500 for 2 pairs of SUNGLASSES, but hey, i like them ) then there's my Coach bags, my Michael Kors bag, my Maxx New York bags. I will post more pics in my next post!


----------



## SweetPurple

nice ... thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

Ok, so here is the newest addition to my bag collection, the LV Rosewood in amarante (w/ matching cles!)  For more detailed pics, modeling pics, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-very-first-lv-bag-pics-187737.html#post3999347

I have gotten so many bags in such a short time (2 months!) that my fiance said I needed a place to put them, so we got a 2nd bookcase from Ikea to store my bags.  So the left bookcase in the picture contains all my current collection (minus the black Maxx NY tote, since it's too big to fit). Hmmm, maybe in a few months my purse collection will take over the right bookcase as well...


----------



## SweetPurple

aha! saved the best for last, (although I am certain it won't be you last LV purchase) ... I love the rosewood in amarante!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Great collection!


----------



## mayajuliana

i really like your patent bags!  i have an amarante koala and i really love it.  congrats on your first lv purchase(s)!!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Nice collection, I especially love the black coach


----------



## love to shop

Nice collection!
They are all so pretty.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

great collection!


----------



## littlefab

Nice! and finally LV to your collection...congrats!


----------



## tryagain

great collection ! u have a lovely case to store them ! love it !


----------



## RoseMary

cute collection!!


----------



## sweetneet

LV Pomme Ludlow added to my collection, on 10/15.    i  this color too! the pictures *do not* do it justice!!


----------



## sweetneet

also just got the Multicolore fleurs keyring from louisvuitton.com. i love it! looks great on my Coach lunch tote.


----------



## blew415

Cute!


----------



## The tall one

this color and this a purse are TDF


----------



## Joke

Amen to the above!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Nice collection


----------



## sweetneet

and here is a new addition, my new cerises pochette. got for $295, from ebay!  i think the cherries are prettier in IRL...photos do not do it justice!!


----------



## Roxana

sweetneet, I love your bags! Especially the black quilted patent Max bag AND your LV's. They're all really gorgious. And you have the cutest closet to put them all in! Congrats on these beauties!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks, Roxana.

And I just got my new Cerises agenda. $350, and it's practically new! I  it! 

front cover





inside, with Hello Kitty 2008 refill (purchased separately)













back





And here is the pochette and agenda together  :


----------



## sweetneet

oh, and here is my LV Cherry Blossom pochette in Red/Creme!!  I bought this back in October (from thehuangfamily one eBay), but wasn't allowed to use it till Christmas. Yeah Christmas is still a few days away, but I just couldn't wait any longer!!  I luv this little bag!!

front of bag 





close-up:





modeling pic (with Juicy Couture bracelet as extender):


----------



## sweetneet

and now here is my collection of Louis Vuitton Murakami items:






I got everything on ebay, with the exception of the LV Hands coin purse, I got that at the LV boutique at MOCA (Museum of Contemporary Art, in Los Angeles) last month!


----------



## sweetneet

and now for the newest addition, vernis Houston in Pomme d'Amour !!

looks so good, just like a big piece of candy 





i luv it





with matching Ludlow


----------



## sweetneet

and now for some collection pictures:

my LV collection (as u can see, I'm a Murakami & Vernis addict! )





my entire purse/accessory collection (LV, Coach, Michael Kors, Maxx New York, and a random grey triangular purse my mom gave me )


----------



## ms p

sweetneet said:


>


 
this pic look so DeliCioUs  love the colors


----------



## Jaaanice

great collection~~!! congrats~


----------



## Babestaaa

wow, u got bitten by the lv bug lol, great items!!


----------



## photoobsessive

you have a great collection! how was the moca exhibit? i think i am going in mid jan. i hope there is still merchandise left at that point! llove all your cherries, btw.


----------



## SweetPurple

I love all the new additions, congrats! I simply adore the pomme color ... so yummy!


----------



## sweetneet

photoobsessive said:


> you have a great collection! how was the moca exhibit? i think i am going in mid jan. i hope there is still merchandise left at that point! llove all your cherries, btw.



the MOCA exhibit was great. If you love anything of Murakami (multicolor, cherries, cherry blossoms, or any of the characters), you will love the exhibit. the LV boutique was nice, and also they had a store selling regular (non-LV) Murakami items. here is a pic of stuff i got there:


----------



## aa12

love it all!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

and here's an update pic of my Ikea display case, where I store all my bags  

left side is dedicated to my bags & accessories! 






my LV collection, in storage





i got the picture-on-the-box idea from beljwl


----------



## article3

Congrats on your new purchases- gorgeous collection!  And I love your storage- what a great idea...  We should chat soon- it's been forever!! Hope you have a happy New Years Eve!


----------



## hoaloha8

love your collection! i saw on ebay the seller huangfamily and didn't know if the items were authentic or not (bought a Dior purse that was 'supposedly' authentic and it was more like a "Dir" purse than a Dior) so i'm very very hesitant. how do you know her items are authentic? would you recommend?  thanks~


----------



## iwtc

lol, its the same with me...I like them...but i spend my money on jeans instead...  nice collection though! I love the storage cases too.. keke


----------



## JAN!

Love the Limited Editions!


----------



## queenmab

Love your collection & storage - everything is just lovely.  I adore vernis too and your candy colored purses are just beautiful!


----------



## darkblue

you got some great deals on those!


----------



## darkblue

wow, i just went through your updated collection. the bag fam grew FAST! haha


----------



## sweetneet

darkblue said:


> wow, i just went through your updated collection. the bag fam grew FAST! haha



yeah :shame: it's all cuz of TPF !!  i had zero designer bags before tpf, now i have so many..lol


----------



## The tall one

your collection is so cute. i love how you have stored your collection


----------



## sweetneet

a small addition to my LV vernis collection..4-key holder in indigo! i got it off ebay, from another tpf member. was a steal, for only $117 (retail for vernis key holder is $215 now i think)







inside


----------



## sweetneet

technically not a purse, but an accessory, but i'll put it here anyways..my Sweet Flowers bandeau, in Rouge!  i love it. i never thought i'd find it but i came across it, at the LV in Hollywood! 






on my Pomme Houston


----------



## jessi5786

Love your collection!  The storage case is awesome!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks! 

and now for another li'l addition (this is my last LV purchase of 2008..it's ban-time for me!) i just HAD to get this beauty..love the color, and has great functionality.

it's the LE Pochette Cles, in VIOLETTE! 





the little nameplate is soo cute!





here it is on my Pomme Houston (I  this pic!)





i will have to take an updated collection pic (and sig pic) sometime soon..lol


----------



## KFarmer

Wow! I love your collection! I am dying for some LV vernis items. I'm totally jealous! Amazing storage idea to. Very very stylish.

On a side note..Somewhere in my 30-40 pairs of designer sunglasses I have those same two pairs!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

Gorgeous Collection! I  your vernis and murakami items!!


----------



## Roxana

That violette cles is sooooo cute. I love that it has that little name plate. You are sure getting a lovely vernis collection there!


----------



## mikissima

sweetneet, i love your vernis items!!


----------



## miamialli

love it! what is that you have on your cerises pouchette? is it a juicy braclet?


----------



## piratesbooty

Your collection is stunning! I love the name plate on your violette cles. The violette color is gorgeous!


----------



## sweetneet

miamialli said:


> love it! what is that you have on your cerises pouchette? is it a juicy braclet?



yep! got the idea to use it from right here on TPF.  i actually like that bracelet a lot, and i'm not a jewelry person. if i ever want to carry the pochette in my arm i just take the bracelet off and wear it on my wrist. it works well!


----------



## lv_forever

I love your collection!  Every piece seems to fit your personality.  
BTW, the ikea bookshelf idea is genius!


----------



## PrincessMe

love ur collection esp ur roxbury!!bc of ur beautiful avatar i had to get an amarante piece!!
is the vernis hard to care for?? what do you do?


----------



## sweetneet

^ thanks! and i don't have a Roxbury (i wish i had that too, though!!), the purse in my avatar is a Rosewood. and yeah i  vernis, especially the amarante!

i don't find the vernis is that hard to care for. it can get scuffed but they usually come off w/ some rubbing with the cloth they give you. it is somewhat resistant to scratching. i've had my Rosewood for 4 months now and it's holding up pretty well. 

I just saw your pics of your new bag (amarante bellevue), congrats! i think that bag looks best in Amarante. it is indeed a "wow" bag!!


----------



## SaraDK

Love your collection..


----------



## couture2387

Love your collection and your storage idea.  My bags are all crowded on top of my closet so I've been trying to figure out what to do. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, time for a collection update. was in Vegas over the weekend, and stopped by the new Premium outlets so I could do some shopping for work-clothes. Well I did that, but there was a COACH outlet, so I had to go there.  Here's what I got

Legacy Multi-card case, in Pear






the inside (i like how you can see all the cards)





Classic signature scarf 27x27, in Pink


----------



## sweetneet

also got a Soho small flap purse, with matching coin purse thingy, in gorgeous Mahogany! 






everything together





the scarf goes well with my Pear lunch tote!





I will have to post an updated collection pic sometime soon!


----------



## sweetneet

and just thought i'd add some modeling pic of Houston..this is on the way to Vegas:






in front of Caesar's Forum Shops:





my Houston at brunch buffet (Caesar's)  :


----------



## The tall one

beautiful color!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, so on Friday i got the call to pick up my COSMETIC CASE, in silver!


----------



## sweetneet

my valentine's collection 










some of my vernis accessories





miroir with some vernis acessories (this is my fave picture)


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks, SweetPurple! I  your goodies too! The Grenade color is TDF!!


----------



## sweetneet

i just thought i'd throw in some other random LV pics here..

i took these yesterday while DH was watching the SuperBowl


----------



## sweetneet

here's a better pic of my violette cles, taken when i finally could take it outside, in good lighting:


----------



## sweetneet

oh, and i forgot to add the Michael Kors coin purse that I bought while at the San Marcos outlets in December. it was only like $20 (on sale)!!






it had a keyring inside too!





it matches my white Chestertown hobo purse!


----------



## sweetneet

oh, and here are some more pics of my pomme Houston..this is in the car on the way to Vegas. we left early (6 am) and so it was initially dusky and then sunny. i just loved sitting there staring at my bag changing different color with the light! DH thought I was a nutcase, lol 

i like to call this "the many faces of pomme"...i  this color!!!


----------



## sweetneet

here is a pic of my LV vernis accessories 





and some of my Coach accessories


----------



## sweetneet

better pic of LV Multicolore fleurs keyring (so colorful!)





better pic of my Coach small soho flap purse, in Mahogany


----------



## SweetPurple

sweetneet said:


> i just thought i'd throw in some other random LV pics here..
> 
> i took these yesterday while DH was watching the SuperBowl


 
^^^ Gotta love those brown bags ... I can never get enough of those!


----------



## gucci lover

you have a great collection.  the bottom pics are my favorite.  you take some really nice pics!!!



sweetneet said:


> my valentine's collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of my vernis accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miroir with some vernis acessories (this is my fave picture)


----------



## NateLouis

Hey Anita! You have such a great collection! It is nice now to put a face to this collection! It was a pleasure meeting you yesterday and all the other tpfers! It was a great day!

-Nathan


----------



## Florasun

You have created a great collection! The photo of the miroir with the vernis accessories is wonderful!


----------



## sweetneet

NateLouis said:


> Hey Anita! You have such a great collection! It is nice now to put a face to this collection! It was a pleasure meeting you yesterday and all the other tpfers! It was a great day!
> 
> -Nathan



thanks Nathan! it was so great to meet you as well. i had so much fun chatting & shopping with everyone yesterday. i am definitely looking forward to the next meet! 

and *florasu*n-thanks! yeah that is my favorite picture.  even my DH thinks it's an awesome pic (which is saying a lot, as he doesn't like bags/accessories, lol)


----------



## Dee83

Love your collection!


----------



## sweetneet

^ thanks, Dee! 

And here's the newest addition, a gold heart from Juicy Couture!! this was one of my Valentine's gifts from DH.  i absolutely love it!!







on my Pomme Houston, as a bag charm!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

i love your LV pomme houston!  i've always wanted to buy one (in that baby pink color years ago), but i don't know why i didn't!!!  argh!


----------



## sweetneet

peanutbabycakes said:


> i love your LV pomme houston!  i've always wanted to buy one (in that baby pink color years ago), but i don't know why i didn't!!!  argh!



thanks, PBC! i am really loving the pomme. the houston is a great bag, good for work and for also for going out (shopping), lol 

and i  everything in your collection, especially all your kellys, and your CLOSET...omg, it is simply TDF!!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Hey sweetneet ... I love that Juicy heart charm ... looks great with your Pomme Houston!


----------



## sweetlove

Ok, I adore your entire collection, but this pic is just soooo hot!  



sweetneet said:


> my valentine's collection


----------



## LuLuLV

AWESOME collection!! Everything is absolutely gorgeous and I just love your vernis accessory collection...


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, SweetPurple, sweetlove, and LuLuLV!


----------



## sweetneet

here's a small addition to my collection...it's not a purse but it's an accessory i will be using on a purse. 

it's a silver chain from Juicy Couture. purchased for $26 (from original price of $88, got it on sale! woo!).





i bought it use with my miroir cosmetic case in silver:





now i can hold it by a little chain!! 





looks more like an evening bag here. 





i love Juicy!!  make such great enhancements to my LV bags!!


----------



## luvbags3

Love your vernis LV items, TDF


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!!


----------



## crispypritchon

wow!  Love your collection!  Like the idea of storing your bags and putting pictures.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## murazara

wow smart, i will get the juicy necklace too


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!

and now i present the newest member of my collection...my new-to-me Louis Vuitton Reade PM in INDIGO!!!  I love this bag, it's so cute. And i looove the color!!!

here's a pic :





with my matching 4-key holder!





modeling pic (excuse the bad hair and bad outfit! :shame


----------



## SweetPurple

^^^ Love the new addition! That color is amazing ... your pics are so vivid! You should be a professional photographer!


----------



## sweetneet

^aw thanks, SweetPurple! i'm that good of a photographer tho..i just take *a lot* of pictures and pick the best one...


----------



## sweetneet

ok, just thought i'd put an updated pic of my vernis collection. 

here are my 3 vernis bags: Rosewood Ave (amarante), Houston (pomme d'amour), Reade PM (indigo), along with matching accessories (Cles, Ludlow, and 4-Key Holder).






And here is my lone Violette (Pochette Cles):


----------



## balihai88

sweetneet YOU and your collection are adorable! Love all the little accessories. Isn't it funny how even the littlest things bring us such happiness?

And your pics are terrific! You claim not to be a good photographer but I don't believe it (and you probably have a great camera!)


----------



## sweetneet

^awww, thanks!! :shame: and yeah, it is funny how I can get so excited over "just a little purse," as my DH says. he says whenever I go into LV boutique, i look like a little kid in a candy shop. 

 and as for my camera, i just have a Canon SD1000 (7.1 MP) i bought from amazon for $169 or so, nothing fancy. i just take a TON of pictures (different angles, settings etc) and just pick the best one. so for every picture i post, i probably have ten of the same thing, but different angle, setting, etc. I'm glad I have a 500 GB external hard drive.....


----------



## sweetneet

ok, so we went to Ikea last weekend to get another shelf for my expanding bag collection...:shame: and DH finished putting it together for me today, and I got to move my new stuff in!   

So here are pics of my shelves displaying my purse/accessory collection, as it usually looks (most everything in dustbags). 





Here are the shelves with most of the dustbags taken off. Only right two shelves are purses/accessories, the left one is mostly keepsakes and jewelry (though the left topshelf has my catalogues and books on purses.)





below is a close-up of the right shelves, with the doors open.
*1st shelf *(top to bottom): 
*random non-designer purses (incl Hello Kitty cell holder)
*LV vernis accessories, pochettes, keyring
*more LV accessories, Miroir cosmetic case
*LV vernis Houston inPomme d'Amour
*LV vernis Rosewood Ave in Amarante
*LV vernis Reade PM in Indigo

* 2nd shelf *(top to bottom):
*Maxx New York small bowler in Red
*Coach/Juicy/Michael Kors accessories, sunglasses (Chanel, Dolce & Gabbana)
*Coach Soho flap in Black
*Coach Lunch Tote in Pear
*Coach small Soho flap in Mahogany
*Michael Kors Chestertown patent Hobo in White




here is a close up of my LV accesories/small purses.  Each box is labeled with a picture, showing what's inside. Makes for easy access!





here is a closeup of my vernis items:


----------



## sweetneet

btw, if anyone is interested, I got these shelves at Ikea.  They were only $34.99 for each shelf!!  Glass doors were extra.

Here is the link:
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/40085714


----------



## originallyxelle

great collection


----------



## sweetneet

^thank you!

So I guess I'll post some pics of my updated collection, while I'm at it. First off, my *MURAKAMI* items! 

First is my Cherry Blossom pochette in Red/Creme. I  it!! Bought it on ebay, from thehuangfamily.





Next is my Cerises pochette. I got this on ebay too, for like $285. Awesome deal! This bag is great for just quick trips to the grocery store.





And then there is my Cerises agenda. I use this _every day_. I love it. I got this for a good deal too, only $350! Inside I have the Japanese Hello Kitty inserts! So cute.





And last there is my LV Hands coin purse (rond) from MOCA. I use this often too. It's nice as a bag charm, or just for holding coins. At first the LV Hands design kinda creeped me out a bit, but it totally grew on me. I love the bright colors!!





And this isn't LV, but here is a pic of all my Murakami stuff from MOCA! The stickers are way too cute.


----------



## sweetneet

and next, my *VERNIS* items!! everyone knows i'm a vernis addict. :shame:

first is my Rosewood Avenue, in Amarante (with matching cles). This was by very first LV bag. I got her on Rodeo Drive on Sept 22 (i even remember the date, lol). At first DH balked at the idea of spending $900 on a bag, but he saw how much I wanted it, and he said I could have it as our wedding gift (we got married in October).  I thought this would be all the LV i would ever need, but it just opened the gates to further addiction! 





and here is my Houston in Pomme d'Amour (shown with Sweet Flower Bandeau, in Rouge)! This is my most expensive bag. Got it for xmas last year. Worth every penny though, as I use it a lot. It's a great work bag. It's gorgeous. If any of bags is a head-turner, this one is. I  the color!! 





and my 3rd vernis bag, is my Reade PM in Indigo. I got it used but it GREAT condition, and for a very good deal ($429 shipped!) Thank you, Let-Trade! I LOVE the color on this bag. It's almost purple in some lights. Very pretty!!





And then here is a picture of my vernis accessories. Pomme Ludlow, Amarante Cles, Violette Pochette Cles, and Indigo 4-Key Holder. Love all the pretty colors!!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, that's most of my LV, now there's just the MIROIR left. I only have one miroir item, the Cosmetic Case in Silver. I LOVE IT! I still actually haven't used it yet :shame:, as an electrical engineer who's married and almost 30, i don't really have the "clutch lifestyle", lol. However, it's soo pretty!! I have a wedding to go to in a few months, hopefully I can use her then!





and last week when I was at Century City, I bought a Juicy Couture chain for $26 (sale price, from $88 original price!), and attached it to my purse. It can be used as a wristlet, as in this picture..





or as a "handle", as in this picture. This way is my fave, and the way I will probably use it. I love Juicy!


----------



## sweetneet

oh and I guess I should put something for my *random LV accesories*...

Multicolore Fleurs Keyring. I wanted this for soo long, but i was sold out. Then when vuitton.com launched its online sales, I saw that it had these in stock! I jumped at the chance and ordered it. I love it!! The colors are so pretty!! 





Sweet Flower Bandeau. I wanted this for so long too, but also was sold out for a long time. However, one day I happened to see one at the Hollywood & Highland boutique. It was their last one! I jumped at the chance and bought it. It was also cool because my mom gave me the $$ to buy it (was her xmas present to me!) 





oh and this is just a random pics of my LV bags. Happiness comes in all shapes & sizes!!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, so that's all my LV, now onto my *COACH* collection!

First is my Soho medium flap in Black, here shown with matching wallet! I  it!! Very versatile bag. Holds a lot. I got this for a great price too...$143 at the Camarillo outlet store. Retails for $328, so that's a lotta savings!! 





And here is my Lunch tote, in Pear (shown with matching card case). I got the bag at the Cabazon outlet, for $199. This is a great tote to use for work. And I love the color, so vibrant!!





And here is my Soho small flap, in Mahogany. This is sooo cute. This was a steal too, for $93 at the Las Vegas outlets. Yay for purses under $100 (i need something cheap to offset my LV's, lol). I got a matching mahogany mini skinny with this too (see last pic). 





Here is my classic signature scarf, in pink. I love the color, looks great on my pear lunch tote!!





And here are all my various Coach accessories...all purchased at outlets. Red wristlet, Pear card case holder, Mahogany mini skinny, Black mini Soho wallet, and valet keyring. Come to think of it, I bought ALL my Coach items at outlets! The sales are too good to resist!


----------



## sweetneet

and here is my tiny *MICHAEL KORS* collection....Chestertown patent hobo, in white! Got this online from NM. Later I got a matching coin purse at the outlets in San Marcos, TX. The charms are from Claire's...i think they were 50 cents!






and here is my *MAXX NEW YORK* collection. It's not really patent leather, it's PVC, but I love it all the same. It's still shiny!!  On the left is the Small Bowler in Red, that I bought for QVC, for $65 (on sale!). It is soo cute and holds A LOT. On the right is the Age-Defying Large Tote in black. I got this from amazon.com, but I know they sell it at Bloomies, too. This bag is my biggest bag. It is GREAT for travel, and also for taking to work.


----------



## sweetneet

and lastly, here are miscellaneous accessories

my sunnies! Chanel (black) and D&G (white). Use them all the time! 





Juicy Couture gold heart...Valentine's pressie from my DH!


----------



## MsAmie

I love ur pomme LV Vernis! SO pretty.


----------



## Samia

That is a very nice collection, and even nicer display!


----------



## hellovicki

really nice collection


----------



## LVuittonLover

sweetneet said:


>


 
*I love your Vernises.  I can't wait to own one myself! *


----------



## sweetneet

to: *MsAmie*, *Samia*, *hellovicki*, and *LVuittonLover*: thanks for all the kind comments!


----------



## NUrseluvsLOUIE

~*Sweetneet*, I really love the way you got the display cabinets to show off your beautiful collection.  What an ingenious idea.  Do you think it will fit big bags such as Tivoli &Madeleine GM?  I LVoe it~


----------



## sweetneet

^i;m not sure exactly of the size of those bags, but i know each of my shelves are about 15.5" wide. However, if you want longer ones, Ikea sells the same shelves that are twice as wide (about 31" wide):

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/83688210

you can still put the same glass doors on them, so from the outside it will look basically the same as what I have (two smaller shelves next to each other, each with glass door). 

the great thing too about these shelves is that you get to choose the height of each shelf, so you can adjust to your needs. for example if you are just storing a few larger items you can use just 3 of the shelves instead of the 5 provided.


----------



## queenmab

Sweetneat - your collection is growing in leaps and bounds!  You're amassing quite a haul of vernis items.  And I love that you have matching accessories for them.  You're quite lucky to score that beautiful indigo, so lovely.  I eventually want to find something in that color too.  And your display is wonderful too, beautiful and useful.


----------



## rileygirl

Sweet--I love your pictures, your collection, your new closet, everything!  If we had an IKEA here I'd go right now and get a closet like yours!!!

Your gorgeous pictures are making me wish I weren't on a ban.  The colors are sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

rileygirl said:


> Sweet--I love your pictures, your collection, your new closet, everything!  If we had an IKEA here I'd go right now and get a closet like yours!!!
> 
> Your gorgeous pictures are making me wish I weren't on a ban.  The colors are sooo pretty!!!!



aw thanks, RG!! and I really envy your collection...still am drooling over your Mahina  that is one *gorgeous* bag!!!  i am jealous of everyone who has one!


----------



## KymAnn

You have an amazing collection and I absolutely love how you have it displayed. I am going to borrow your idea!! Right now I keep all my bags in my coat closet in their dustbags and I don't feel like I really get the chance to enjoy my collection as much as I would like. Those Ikea shelves with the glass doors look so perfect.

Thanks so much for posing your pictures!!  You have inspired me!!


----------



## sweetneet

^aw, thanks! i'm so glad people like the shelf idea! and yeah i think it does add enjoyment to having a purse collection...my shelves are right across from the bed, so I see them first thing in the morning, after i wake up.  before I choose my outfit, I think "hmm, what bag to use today?" 

and what's cool is that these shelves are pretty cheap. each one is $35, glass door is $50. So for the entire set of 3 shelves + doors I paid only $255!  that's less than an LV accessory!!


----------



## jiajerina

i'm an ee myself - gotta give you props for being a girl in ee AND loving such fabulous bags AND engineering a way to show them off! i wonder what your coworkers think though of your 'lunch bags' and 'work bags'?


----------



## sweetneet

^cool. nice to know i'm not the only one! and yeah at work a lot of my friends think i'm crazy for spending so much $$ on bags! but actually i've seen quite a few women at work with LVs (mostly monogram), so it's pretty cool!


----------



## Cheryl24

Great collection sweetneet!  Your Vernis bags are gorgeous!  Love those IKEA shelves too.  I'm heading to IKEA over my spring break so I'll have to be sure to check them out!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks. yeah IKEA is great, wish I had been able to shop at one when I was in college. the stuff is so useful and so cheap at the same time.

btw, i see that you're in San Antonio, i love it there. we had our wedding there last October (at Weston Centre), and it was so great. everyone who came out of town (which was all my family and friends) really loved it! very nice in the fall.


----------



## spajunky

Sweetneet - lovely collection of vernis - the Houston is TDF.  The shelves are so well organized and displayed - I wish I can be more like you...:shame:


----------



## accio sacculus

Sweetneet!  What a beautiful collection - and so finely displayed!  Love your closet!    Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, spajunky & wentworthgal!! 

my purse/accessory collection is the only thing that is organized into nice shelves.... my cloest where i keep clothes, shoes, doesn't look half as good...everything's kind of a mess. shows what my priorities are, lol. bags first, clothes second.


----------



## spangle

sweetneet you have a wonderful collection love your cerises pochette!!

I just showed my boyf your shelving units and said this is what I want for my bags! He said that would be great for you wouldn't it!! YAY! I have been looking in the ikea catlogue for ages so you have helped me make my mind up what units to get! Thanks!


----------



## sweetneet

^oh that is great!!  i'm so glad, it seems like the info i posted about the ikea shelves were helpful to a lot of people, that is so great!!

i should mention, in case anyone else is wondering too, that these shelves come in other colors besides white. they come in black, and also come in a few wood colors. of course though the wood colors are more expensive since it's solid wood.


----------



## petunia12

sweetneet said:


> ^aw thanks, SweetPurple! i'm that good of a photographer tho..i just take *a lot* of pictures and pick the best one...



Oh my gosh, Sweetneet, I love your collection!!  Thanks for posting the pictures.  You're so organized.  You're giving me great ideas on how to store my collection.  

Thanks again!!


----------



## superstar

I love how organized everything is.


----------



## peach6

nice collection


----------



## sweetneet

thanks petunia12, superstar, and peach6!


----------



## ladyeeboutique

I love how your collection has GROWN, beautiful items too. I also love your display case, it shows everything off marvelously well.


----------



## mailkelli

Incredible collection and organization!  I have to keep all of mine hidden and looking like old items in my closet for fear that my husbands eagle eye will spot them and take away the grocery money- LOL! Wish I could have mine all out on display too- they look Grand!


----------



## sweetneet

*ladyeeboutique*: thanks! indeed, my collection has grown tremendously since joining TPF. actually, before discovering tPF I had zero designer bags!  now i have 5 LV bags, 3 Coach bags, and a ton of accessories.  indeed, this forum does get u addicted!

*mailkelli *- thanks! thats cool that u can keep your "stash" a secret! my DH actually knows the cost of every single one of my bags/accessories, as we have a joint acct. when i ask if i can get a new bag he typically balks at the cost at first but then eventually gives in. he can't really say no though, since i make almost as much $$ as he does. i can't wait till i earn more $$, then i'll have the upper hand!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

nice collection...keep it coming..


----------



## daphodill84

ILOVE your collection, how it's organized, and everything about it!! Great choices


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, LV-PRADAfanatic and daphodill84!


----------



## Samia

sweetneet said:


> ^ thanks, Dee!
> 
> And here's the newest addition, a gold heart from Juicy Couture!! this was one of my Valentine's gifts from DH.  i absolutely love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my Pomme Houston, as a bag charm!


 
Hi, what a beautiful collection and all the colors are tdf!
if you don't mind me asking could you tell me where did you get the Juicy heart from, I have been looking for one, for sometime now. Thanks


----------



## croft.nell

Re: sweetneet's tiny collection!

you could not organize any better.  a place for everything and everything in its place.

nelliebelle


----------



## sweetneet

Samia said:


> Hi, what a beautiful collection and all the colors are tdf!
> if you don't mind me asking could you tell me where did you get the Juicy heart from, I have been looking for one, for sometime now. Thanks



hi,thanks for the comments! and I got the Juicy heart from the Juicy Couture store in Century City (Los Angeles). It was $35. They had a lot of them there, a whole bucket of them (this was about a month ago).


----------



## sweetneet

croft.nell said:


> Re: sweetneet's tiny collection!
> 
> you could not organize any better.  a place for everything and everything in its place.
> 
> nelliebelle



aw, thanks for the sweet comments!


----------



## pr1nc355

Hi, A!  I love your collection, but I love how you organize them just as much!  

We should definitely talk soon sometime!


----------



## LiLyBoO

i love your collection and the shelves! haha everything is so pretty!


----------



## PrincessMe

Your closet is amazing  that was so sweet of your DH to put it together for you!!


----------



## MsAmie

Thanks for sharing, lovely!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, pr1nc355, LiLyB, PrincessMe, and Ms. Amie!

yeah my DH is really supportive of my purse obsession....at first he didn't get it but i think by now it's sort of growing on him.


----------



## sarah1029

You've got a really great collection! I love your variety of colors.


----------



## biru

sweetneet said:


> and last week when I was at Century City, I bought a Juicy Couture chain for $26 (sale price, from $88 original price!), and attached it to my purse. It can be used as a wristlet, as in this picture..



This is a genius idea.... do you happen to know where I can the chain for mine too?


----------



## sweetneet

thanks sara1029 and biru!

and about the silver Juicy chain, you can probably get it at any Juicy Couture store (that's where i got mine), or department stores where they sell Juicy jewelry items (e.g. Nordstrom's). online at the Juicy site they sell the same chain, but only in the Gold color:

http://www.juicycouture.com/store/c...t=cat000000cat103cat121cat4102&index=4&tid=P9


----------



## sweetneet

ok, and now for my latest additions to my collection, from Belen Echandia! 

First off, my Love Me Mini in Dark Grey!! Just arrived yesterday! 





i love these tags!! the little stones on them are so cute!






and here are some pics of the interior (love the color, and all the compartments!!)


----------



## sweetneet

and I also recently got a BE Angel Purse, in Fuchsia. This color is GORGEOUS. Pictures can't do it justice. I love the color and the leather. TDF. It can also fit a lot.






the zipper is just so huge!





i love the engraving on the zipper!




picture of my little Belen Echandia collection


----------



## sweetneet

ok just had to update this, i finally took a better pic of my BE LMM (natural light, no flash). This shows the true color of it. 






I LOVE THIS BAG! it's soo comfy. i love the interior as well. it's gorgy.


----------



## bluefish

sweetneet said:


> also just got the Multicolore fleurs keyring from louisvuitton.com. i love it! looks great on my Coach lunch tote.


 
The pictures of the fleurs key holder is why i want to get it too! It's soooo pretty! And my indigo reade pm was inspired here as well. 
thanks, *sweetneet*!


----------



## sweetneet

^oh thanks! glad i was able to inspire!


----------



## gre8dane

Hi!  Something clicked when I saw the Ikea shelves with your bags!  What a great idea!  I do not have a walk-in closet so my bags are in their dustcovers on the shelves in my two closets!  Now I know what I need to do!  Great idea and I'm thinking - as much as I've gone to Ikea, why didn't the bulb go off!  
By the way, looks like you are a Vernis fan.  Vernis is my favorite!!  I'm not too crazy about some of the bag styles, but they have some exciting ones out now.  The Alma is supposed to be released in Vernis later this year.


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks gre8dane! yeah i'm a definitely a vernis fan..that's what got me interested in LV and into designer bags in general! and yeah i heard about the vernis alma....with vernis handles...can't wait to see that!!


----------



## sweetneet

so i just got a few little goodies from Lovcat! a silver patent leather wallet and a mini photo keyring!






inside is room for two pictures (prolly will put pics of my DH )





i love this wallet, reminds me of LV vernis Koala wallet (but waay cheaper..i got this baby for $52 )! also love the color, will match very well with my BE LMM in Dark Grey!





inside has coin compartment, 2 places for bills and 4 card slots


----------



## bluefish

^^ oh great pieces, *sweetneet*!


----------



## DD Wan

Love your Murakami collection.


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks! and thanks to yesterday's SCP meet, I have a couple new pieces to add to my collection! 

first is the LV damier azur 4-keyholder (multicles). Was gonna wait but since there's a price increase on Thursday , i figured i might as well get it now.  I  it! I think it will go really well with my Pomme Houston, and my Indigo Reade.  probably with the amarante rosewood too!


----------



## sweetneet

and after LV, we stepped into H.. I was inspired by ChocoGrace's ulysse notebook in this GORGEOUS color (lagoon). When we went in they said they didn't have any in that size (only in the large size) but then just as we were leaving i saw that had one buried behind other stuff in a display window!  so i asked about it and they got it out and I bought it!!  i was so happy. they gave me this nice big orange bag with this nicely wrapped orange box in it.  after getting home and opening it, i felt like a kid on christmas morning!!

anyway, so here are the pics of my first H purchase...Ulysse notebook PM in lagoon (or lagon?). even though it's something small i really love it, i can't get over how gorgeous this color is!! i wasn't really looking for a notebook (i have an agenda already) but with this i will *find* a use for it!! 











pictures do NOT do this color justice. it is gorgeous beyond words.


----------



## diorgrl

OMG SOO AWESOME!!!


----------



## bluefish

Nice Damier piece and congrats on the new H, *sweetneet*! Welcome to the orange addiction!


----------



## sparklemint

It's not so tiny anymore!!!  WOW!  Love it all!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks diorgrl, leema183, and sparklemint!

and now i need to add my newest addition, my new-to-me vernis Bedford in lavender!  i got a pretty good deal on her too..$338!  and it was in very condition too! the handles have a nice patina and there is no color transfer/yellowing, and the inside is perfect. i think that was my best ebay deal yet!

here are some pics! 

i took this pic yesterday evening, right after opening the box. love the color!! 





reminds me of an Easter egg!





i love how it shimmers and the color changes in different lights.





and here are some pics i took this morning (daylight):





i love the unique shape! 





it's not the easiest bag to get in and out of, but for something this pretty, i'll deal.  it actually holds a decent amount of stuff too, i can use it as a work bag (took it to work today). 

sometime soon i will post an updated picture of my vernis collection. but i'm going to wait a little bit because i'm expecting yet another new addition to my vernis family!!


----------



## accio sacculus

Gorgeous addition, *sweetneet*! I think I was looking at the same auction coz I was browsing for a Lavender Bedford or Reade to go with my Lavender wallet!  Then DH brought the axe down and said, "NO MORE BAGS!", so I stopped looking  Now I'm kicking myself - you got an AMAZING deal!  Congrats!


----------



## sweetneet

wentworthsgal said:


> Gorgeous addition, *sweetneet*! I think I was looking at the same auction coz I was browsing for a Lavender Bedford or Reade to go with my Lavender wallet!  Then DH brought the axe down and said, "NO MORE BAGS!", so I stopped looking  Now I'm kicking myself - you got an AMAZING deal!  Congrats!



thanks!! and i know how you feel, after this (and another teeny purchase on ebay which i will show a few weeks later ), my DH  brought the axe down too. no more bags (or accessories) for me for the next two months, at least. but i guess he does have a point, we are trying to save $$ for a house. but still, there are things i want....


----------



## SweetPurple

Great additions ... wow, that's an awesome deal on the Bedford, I love that color! And the Patina is excellent! Congrats on you first "H" piece ... you're right, that color is tdf!


----------



## designerluvva

OMG... your LV Vernis collection is to die for... i also have a fettish for Vernis Leather, my fav colour of all is the Amarante but i do love them all...

lucky lucky LV addict...lol

good show!!!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks guys for the sweet comments!


----------



## Roxana

Sweetneet! You keep adding such gorgious stuff! I love that lavender vernice piece! And that lovcat pictureframe keyholder is soooo cute! I want it too!!


----------



## godsavechanel

cute collection!


----------



## blessedokie

I appreciate your suggestions . . . and will have to get busy now!  I love the IKEA shelves, but would have to figure out where they would fit.  The glass doors would be a help, too.  I did ask an experienced Coach handbag salesperson about using plastic, and she was adamant that the leather needs to breathe, and recommends I not use the plastic storage units with the lids.  So I'm working on a solution.  I'm not a collector, but do appreciate nice bags.  My manicurist calls me a "purse whore" because I'm always buying a new one (hence the problem with storage!), and frequently hand down the gently used bags to one of my three daughters.  They love it!  Thanks again, and I'll enjoy following the threads on this site!


----------



## scarlett_2005

Cute bags!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks Roxana, godsavechanel, blessedokie, and scarlett_2005!


----------



## skinny30

sweetneet said:


> ok, just thought i'd put an updated pic of my vernis collection.
> 
> here are my 3 vernis bags: Rosewood Ave (amarante), Houston (pomme d'amour), Reade PM (indigo), along with matching accessories (Cles, Ludlow, and 4-Key Holder).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my lone Violette (Pochette Cles):


woooow!!! i envy you!! you know how to take good care of your LV babies


----------



## shyne1025

sweetneet said:


> Ok, so here is the newest addition to my bag collection, the LV Rosewood in amarante (w/ matching cles!)  For more detailed pics, modeling pics, see this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/my-very-first-lv-bag-pics-187737.html#post3999347
> 
> I have gotten so many bags in such a short time (2 months!) that my fiance said I needed a place to put them, so we got a 2nd bookcase from Ikea to store my bags.  So the left bookcase in the picture contains all my current collection (minus the black Maxx NY tote, since it's too big to fit). Hmmm, maybe in a few months my purse collection will take over the right bookcase as well...


  Love your collection.. and I am so loving how you organized them! You and the rest of those who are good in organizing inspired me to go to IKEA this weekend, to finally find a good place where my babies( purses) can rest!


----------



## shyne1025

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks, Roxana.
> 
> And I just got my new Cerises agenda. $350, and it's practically new! I  it!
> 
> front cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside, with Hello Kitty 2008 refill (purchased separately)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the pochette and agenda together  :


  and you are a fellow hello kitty lover too? I have been collecting hello kitty stuff since I was 5.. I still have some of my hello kitty baby stuff and Im 30!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks! and yeah, i'm almost 30 too and i've been a Hello Kitty fan *forever*. i even have Hello Kitty stuffed animals and pens. :shame: 

i should get my HK stuff together and post it in here. i have soo many stickers, pens/pencils, stuffed animals, pencil cases (stuff for girls 1/4 my age, lol)


----------



## piffleprincess

WOW! Ur collection is so sweet and colourful! Gorgeous! I am a Hello Kitty fan too btw!


----------



## mylilsnowy

cute collections!


----------



## clearstatic

sweetneet. i feel like im in a candy store. YAY!


----------



## psulion08

yummy vernis! congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## sari_luna

sweetneet said:


> so i just got a few little goodies from Lovcat! a silver patent leather wallet and a mini photo keyring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside is room for two pictures (prolly will put pics of my DH )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love this wallet, reminds me of LV vernis Koala wallet (but waay cheaper..i got this baby for $52 )! also love the color, will match very well with my BE LMM in Dark Grey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inside has coin compartment, 2 places for bills and 4 card slots




Awwwwwwwww!! If that isn't the most cutest wallet I've ever seen, I don't know what it is. That's such an adorable wallet. I want one!!!!! You are so lucky. I love the heart closure and the little heart-shaped window pocket inside. It's so adorable. I'm melting with jealousy. LOL.

An incredibly fun and gorgeous collection though, sweetneet!  I  need to get those cabinets from IKEA.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful collection. Keep it up!


----------



## sweetneet

*piffleprincess* - thanks! and i love the BE in your avatar! is that the LMM in purple? gorgeous!!!!

*mylilsnowy* - thanks!!

*clearstatic, psulion08* - yeah vernis *does* like yummy candy, isn't it? that's probably why i  it...i have a major sweet tooth :shame:

*sari_luna* : glad you like the wallet! yeah i saw it and i thought it was so cute i had to get it. and glad u liked the ikea shelves idea!

and here are my newest additions..i got these the day before yesterday from the Coach outlet in Camarillo, CA. the prices were very good..i got all four of these for about $80 total!  i LOOVE the color, i think it's called Sky Blue (coachies please correct me if i'm wrong). the items are: Soho mini wallet, soho wristlet, key fob, Soho mini skinny.


----------



## sakara54

Great collection! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks, sakara54! and i just saw your collection thread..all i can say is WOW!!!  you've got some awesome bags!!


----------



## SweetPurple

These are so cute! I love the color, congrats!

Camarillo Outlet is the best ~ perfect weather, not so hot and not so cold!


----------



## LuLuLV

Gorgeous Color!! Love that new Coach family you purchased :o)


----------



## sweetneet

thanks SweetPurple & LuluLV!  yeah the Camarillo outlet is pretty much where i get all my coach goodies!


----------



## koala09

Oh my goodness i love your LV collections.I love all colours.They are georgeous!!


----------



## bsb4tyke

sweetneet said:


> ok, that's most of my LV, now there's just the MIROIR left. I only have one miroir item, the Cosmetic Case in Silver. I LOVE IT! I still actually haven't used it yet :shame:, as an electrical engineer who's married and almost 30, i don't really have the "clutch lifestyle", lol. However, it's soo pretty!! I have a wedding to go to in a few months, hopefully I can use her then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last week when I was at Century City, I bought a Juicy Couture chain for $26 (sale price, from $88 original price!), and attached it to my purse. It can be used as a wristlet, as in this picture..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or as a "handle", as in this picture. This way is my fave, and the way I will probably use it. I love Juicy!



i love how you did this, i am SO going to do this too!  What is the name of the Juicy Chain?


----------



## sweetneet

^ thanks! and sorry i don't know the name of it, it's just a regular silver chain..a few months ago i was able to find it on the juicy website...

and here are some new acquisitions for my 30th birthday yesterday. let's start with the little things.... 

Louis Vuitton Aquarelle bandeau (i love the colors on this one!). I saw it at the Rodeo Dr store and had to get it!





Louis Vuitton monogram vernis agenda PM in Framboise (i looove this color!!)





inside agenda showing Hello Kitty refills (isn't this the girliest agenda you've ever seen? Lol)


----------



## sweetneet

and now onto the bigger stuff... 

Louis Vuitton monogram vernis Spring Street in Lime Yellow!!  I got in on ebay for a sweet deal!! it is 9 years old but in excellent condition...a perfect example of the quality and durability of the vernis!! 






here is another pic with the MC fleurs charm





here is Ms. Spring Street with her friend the lavender bedford (another sweet eBay find)





here is a modeling pic with an Ann Taylor dress (i will wear this outfit & purse to a wedding in a few weeks)





and here is a pic of my birthday goodies (very springy, no?). i love all the pretty colors!!


----------



## SweetPurple

Beautiful additions Sweetneet! Hope you had a wonderful birthday!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks SweetPurple!! 

and here is my other addition..a surprise gift from my DH...the Tivoli PM!!!   i still can't believe he got it, since they are sold out and so difficult to find! But he managed to secretly find one for me at the Hollywood & Highland boutique!! I am so impressed! 

here she is, with a few days of patina (i'm so glad that the vachetta is not as light now, always makes me kind of nervous when it's soo white! lol)






and here is a pic of my LV birthday loot


----------



## littlesnowflake

Sweetneet, everything you have is so pretty.  I would love to see all of your vernis collection in one shot.  I bet it is amazing.


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!! and i don't have a pic yet of all my vernis items, just the bags... here is a pic







right now what's next on my wishlist is a Pegase in *violette*.  and maybe a Brentwood in *framboise* (I am really loving the framboise color!! )


----------



## littlesnowflake

Thank you so much for the pics.  What a great reference guide for the sizes.  You have a great variety and now I can't stop drooling. =)

What's your favorite?


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks! and it's hard to say what my fav is..i guess it would be a tie between my amarante Rosewood and the pomme Houston. the amarante Rosewood was my first LV (bought September 2007) and it was my DH's wedding gift to me, so it has a lot of sentimental value!  and the pomme Houston i got as an xmas gift last year, and it's such a useful work bag. i  it. It holds *a lot* and is just so good for shopping, traveling, etc. i think pomme and amarante are my favorite vernis colors (even though i love them all..lol)


----------



## sweetdreamer16

maybe tiny
but still soooo nice!!!


----------



## sweetneet

oh and i forgot to add, for my birthday i also received a lovely carmencita bookmark from some lovely tpf'ers, in my favorite H color, *lagon*!! 

lovely orange box!





i love the way it's attached inside the box!





here is the carmencita on my Ulysse PM (also in lagon). i use the notebook for Japanese kanji practice/review





i love love love this color!


----------



## SweetPurple

That Tivoli is sooooo cute! Your DH did really good ~ I love where he hid it too

Congrats again!


----------



## queenmab

*Happy* (belated) *Birthday* *sweetneet*!

I love the new spring vernis colors you have   heck, I adore all of your vernis.  And your new spring street looks brand new.


----------



## sweetneet

SweetPurple : thanks! yeah i thought that was very clever too!

queenmab: thanks! and i love the exotic WC speedy in your sig!!  

i forgot to mention that for my b-day i also received a Coach mini-skinny in turquoise:






here is a pic of my "rainbow" of LV & Coach items inside my Tivoli...can you tell i love colors!!


----------



## Bubach

I've just compared your collection in your first post and now and all I can say is WOW!!! I wish my collection was expanding at this rate !

I am devoted LV fan, so naturally, I love your LV pieces (every single one of them)! Love the diversity in the color among items!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, Bubach!! 

and I love the code in your sig!! too funny!! i'm an electrical engineer so I can relate to these kinds of "geeky" things...


----------



## LVuittonLover

sweetneet said:


>


 
*I love your Vernis Family.*


----------



## shoppergrl

Oh wow!! I love your bags!  I like your bag shelf too! Time for me to go shopping at ikea!!


----------



## Bubach

sweetneet said:


> i'm an *electrical engineer* so I can relate to these kinds of "geeky" things...



Good to know there are more of us (geeky girls with bag obsession) around!!!


----------



## imashopaholic

Your LV Vernis collection is making me


----------



## LvnMyLVs

Your Vernis Collection is gorgeous!!
I'm really wanting to add a few pieces and love the Amarante!!
Also, thank you for the link to your shelves... I've been looking for something similar for my collection and haven't found anything... yours is perfect!


----------



## ImaBagAddict

sweetneet said:


> Rosewood Avenue, in Amarante


 
Ok I'm new to this forum and not much of an LV fan (although it did kick off my designer bag passion when I bought my own authentic LV bag back in high school) but I MUST have this bag! 

Help me! Where can I find this beautiful purple bag and how much must I part with to have one? *I am in* *LOVE*!


----------



## sweetneet

^hi, thanks! I was initially the same way, i wasn't really into LV until i discovered amarante vernis . 

anyway, the Rosewood Ave currently retails for $940..you can find it at most LV stores, it's also on eluxury.com :

http://eluxury.com/estore/browse/product_detail.jsp?id=11562172

you may also find one for cheaper on eBay, though you should definitely get it authenticated on tPF first, to make sure it's real (go to "authenticate this LV thread"). i just found one for $859 from a reputable seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTH-Louis-Vuit...ryZ63852QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Thanks for the tip!  Does it really sparkle that beautiful aubergene color as much as it seems to in that pic?  *swoon*


----------



## sweetneet

^yep, it does sparkle like that when in direct sunlight. its gorgeous!! 

here is another pic, i took indoors on a sunny day, purse in direct sunlight





indoors under moderate lighting, but not in direct sunlight it looks like a dark brown, almost black


----------



## dreamcherry

The Amarante color is soooo pretty! 
Now I'm 100% sure to get the Sunset Boulevard in Amarante... (and 80% sure to get the Ludlow wallet and matching keyholder in Amarante, too...)

AND: I really  your growing collection! 

Since I got my Tivoli I can't stop buying LV's. I guess I'm an addict now...


----------



## ImaBagAddict

Thankyou sweetneet for those inside/outside pics. That helps me get a better feel for the color.  I dreamt about that bag all night!  One question:  Why would I buy from eLuxury when I can buy from LV online?  (Sorry if this is a dumb question - I'm a total noob here.)


----------



## sweetneet

dreamcherry: thanks! and i'm addict too. and i thought i was just a vernis girl but since i got my Tivoli pm (bday present) i am really lovin the mono bags too!!

ImaBagAddict: i don't really know, I have never purchased from eluxury. they used to give free shipping, i don't know if they still do or not. But i do know that some people use online rebate program (*********** . com) in order to get $$ back from their purchases on elux. i rarely purchase online because i live with in 50 miles of 8 LV's so if there is anything i am looking for I can just go to different stores and find it. plus I live in CA so I cannot save on tax if i buy online anyways.


----------



## melopuff

Cute collection! The patent is awesome


----------



## purse.addict

Nice!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks melopuff & purse.addict!


----------



## cutieupdate18

Great collection sweetneet...and WOW, vernis indigo is AMAZING! I can't believe I never noticed it before. Your key holder and Reade are gorgeous! I need to go on the hunt for indigo on evilbay now...


----------



## sweethi2t

you have an amazingly beautiful collection.  love all the colors & the neat shelving.


----------



## photoobsessive

i love the silver miroir, and how HOT is the tiv pm? congrats!


----------



## mellie

So many pretty colors-your collection is sure growing fast


----------



## imashopaholic

Might need to adjust the title of this thread to suit. Hardly 'tiny' anymore!!


----------



## valencia

sweetneet - Love your collection! Great choices - each and every one of them.


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

sweetneet- Congrats on all your birthday goodies! I'm excited you finally got your Tivoli, I remember hearing about it! Sorry I couldn't make it to your birthday get together, I was moving that day. Anyways, see you at the next meet.


----------



## sweetneet

wow, thanks for the comments everyone! and yep, my collection has really grown since joining tpf! :shame:


----------



## maggienannan

love ur lv collection~~~


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!

here is an updated pic of my vernis family. can u tell i like colors. 







here is a pic of my entire LV collection 





i can't believe that 10 months i had zero LV, and now I have 20 items!!


----------



## Calya

I wasn't going to get a Vernis, but you make them look soooooo tempting! Beautiful collection.


----------



## SweetPurple

Beautiful collection! All your bags are  ... may I ask which is your absolute favorite?


----------



## yangyang

Great start to a collection 
And I know EXACTLY what you mean about loving Coach & LV Vernis33


----------



## sweetneet

thanks Calya, SweetPurple, and yanyang!!

and my absolute favorite..that is tough. i guess it would be my amarante rosewood..since that was my first LV and wedding gift from DH.  also because amarante vernis is what made me fall in love with LV!!


----------



## natalie1885

hi sweetneet!
i'm new to this forum & came across this thread.  your collection is absolutely adorable & inspiring!  i love all the fresh spring time colors!
and how sweet about your tivoli pm from the highland boutique.  you're so lucky!!


----------



## sweetneet

^aw thanks!!

and i should add my newest member of my collection..my first Prada bag!!  Bought this on Saturday at the Rodeo Drive store in Beverly Hills. was out shopping with beljwl and we heard from tulip618 that there was a sale (ooh, the magic word!) at the Prada store on Rodeo...anyway, I went but didn't think i'd get anything (i'm mostly an LV gal) but i saw this color and I just *had* to have it!!  






it comes with an optional strap too





anyway i don't really know the official name, just that it's "crispy nylon" and it's "turchese" .. (i'm assuming that means turquoise). anyway, i have been carrying this bag for the past two days and  it, the *color* is TDF!


----------



## Rain12

Nice collection! I have the Coach on the second picture as well, just in light blue and white.


----------



## candy2100

HOLY SMOKES!!!!!!!!

Great collection of purses, and congrats on your new prada bag!!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks Rain12 and candy2100!

yeah i got a bunch of stuff in such a short time..tpf is a bad influence on me!


----------



## cordelia81

sweetneet said:


> and here is a new addition, my new cerises pochette. got for $295, from ebay!  i think the cherries are prettier in IRL...photos do not do it justice!!


 
I look at ur entire collection at one go and my jaw literally dropped.

I never paid attention to the vernis, thinking that it is too dressy and i won't be able to carry it off. But now... i am starting to look out for vernis on the bay.  (all ur fault sweetneet... hehe JK!)

BTW, would u be so kind as to show how exactly u attach the bracelet to the pochette. I have the monogram pochette and stopped using it when my arm started to get marshmallowly huge over time. Now that I see there is a way to fix the problem... Hehe... I've taken out the baby from it dustbag!

Show me, pls! :shame:


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

Love your new Prada! The colour is TDF!!


----------



## loveisgucci

sweetneet said:


> now i can hold it by a little chain!!


 
Omigosh I've never thought of this.. such a brilliant idea and it looks GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

love the colour of the prada!! i understand why u must have it!!!


----------



## sari_luna

>



Oh, that looks delicious! The Birthday haul is too beautiful! So yummy and absolutely gorgeous! I truly agree that your collection is truly to die for. Your taste in colors just astounds me. I wish I could find a Vernis Framboise, so beautiful! Congratulations on the  birthday gifts! You are so lucky!

And OMG at that Framboise + Hello Kitty agenda combo. Seriously girly. I never thought of putting it like that, ahh. And Framboise is such a girly color, I really want a Vernis Framboise now. I'm so so jealous. 


Edit: WAA at the Prada and everything else. Oh my god, Sweetneet, you are fabulous. I cannot stop drooling over your beautiful new additions! WAA. Truly eye-candy. I love them all!


----------



## sweetneet

wow, thanks for your kind words, Shoapholic_Tasha, loveisgucci, sweetdreamer16, and sari_luna!! 

this weekend i was out of town for a wedding..i used my lime yellow Spring Street at the rehearsal dinner and the miroir cosmetic case (with chain) at the wedding. everyone loved them. some asked me "wow, how many LV purses do you have?" and i was like umm :shame: i don't know, a lot...lol

anyway, i haven't gotten any new stuff lately, trying to stick to the ban this summer. I did get some Juicy Couture charms though, i will post a pic of that soon


----------



## snoopylaughs

oh em gee, look at all those colors!  congrats!  I totally need to work on adding color to my collection,
loooooooooooove your small vernis items, especially the indigo!


----------



## bluefish

sweetneet said:


> wow, thanks for your kind words, Shoapholic_Tasha, loveisgucci, sweetdreamer16, and sari_luna!!
> 
> this weekend i was out of town for a wedding..i used my lime yellow Spring Street at the rehearsal dinner and the miroir cosmetic case (with chain) at the wedding. everyone loved them. some asked me "wow, how many LV purses do you have?" and i was like umm :shame: i don't know, a lot...lol
> 
> anyway, i haven't gotten any new stuff lately, trying to stick to the ban this summer. I did get some Juicy Couture charms though, i will post a pic of that soon


 
ooh! Juicy Couture charms! Can't wait to see yours.


----------



## LVLux

sweetneet said:


> *piffleprincess* - thanks! and i love the BE in your avatar! is that the LMM in purple? gorgeous!!!!
> 
> *mylilsnowy* - thanks!!
> 
> *clearstatic, psulion08* - yeah vernis *does* like yummy candy, isn't it? that's probably why i  it...i have a major sweet tooth :shame:
> 
> *sari_luna* : glad you like the wallet! yeah i saw it and i thought it was so cute i had to get it. and glad u liked the ikea shelves idea!
> 
> and here are my newest additions..i got these the day before yesterday from the Coach outlet in Camarillo, CA. the prices were very good..i got all four of these for about $80 total!  i LOOVE the color, i think it's called Sky Blue (coachies please correct me if i'm wrong). the items are: Soho mini wallet, soho wristlet, key fob, Soho mini skinny.



Beautiful new colors and additions- I hope your BD was fun!


----------



## Love LV

LOVE your collection!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, snoopylaughs, leema183, LVLUXURY, and LoveLV!! 

i'll try to put up pics of my Juicy charms soon.


----------



## angelnesli

You have a growing lv collection. I love your collection!


----------



## christine-.-

Wow!!

Great collection!
i love all of them!
Amazing!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks angelnesli & christine_._ !!


----------



## queenmab

Yum, LV candy colored goodness - I love your group shot!





And the color of your new Prada is divine 

(Good luck with the bag ban - my DH tried that with me and I actually ended up buying more....)


----------



## sari_luna

sweetneet said:


> i'll try to put up pics of my Juicy charms soon.



I can't wait.


----------



## sweetneet

sari_luna said:


> I can't wait.



ok, here they are..sorry for the delay..i got these 3 weeks ago when i was in TX, but i've been out of town and plus I had to exchange one of the charms (the ring) because it broke the first day i used it (arg). I finally got around to going to Rodeo Drive today and exchanging it for a new one at the Juicy store.so now here are pics!! 

here are my 3 Juicy charms...pear, cherries, and ring!! my MIL bought these for me when i was TX earlier this month.






here are the charms on my Juicy charm bracelet (i've had this bracelet forever, now i finally have some charms to put on it!! lol)


----------



## sweetneet

and here is my newest addition...another great eBay find...LV monogram vernis Lexington in Fuchsia  !

the color is just downright TDF. i am not a pink person but i love it. very '80s.  also, it's in practically new condition (the prev owner probably used it only once or twice!!).


----------



## Cutegirl

beautiful color!~~~~~~ congrats on the great buy!! 



sweetneet said:


> ^thanks diorgrl, leema183, and sparklemint!
> 
> and now i need to add my newest addition, my new-to-me vernis Bedford in lavender!  i got a pretty good deal on her too..$338!  and it was in very condition too! the handles have a nice patina and there is no color transfer/yellowing, and the inside is perfect. i think that was my best ebay deal yet!
> 
> here are some pics!
> 
> i took this pic yesterday evening, right after opening the box. love the color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of an Easter egg!
> 
> 
> i love how it shimmers and the color changes in different lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some pics i took this morning (daylight):
> 
> 
> i love the unique shape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not the easiest bag to get in and out of, but for something this pretty, i'll deal.  it actually holds a decent amount of stuff too, i can use it as a work bag (took it to work today).
> 
> sometime soon i will post an updated picture of my vernis collection. but i'm going to wait a little bit because i'm expecting yet another new addition to my vernis family!!


----------



## sari_luna

Beautiful. Those charms look so delectable! It's absolutely gorgeous. The ring surprised me as I've never seen a charm like that before, but it's truly adorable! There's a standalone JC store opening up at my nearest mall finally, I cannot wait. The Juicy stuff never looked so gorgeous. I'm not a fan of their bags though, however.

Thank you so much for the gorgeous pictures. And I've posted a comment about your sexy little Lexington at the LV thread, but I will say it again. That color is certainly to die for. So vibrant, so delicious, so incredibly beautiful. I'm extremely jealous!! She's a cutie! 

I'm blown away! I love how your photos bring out the beauty of every single piece your collection. It's astounding.

Your collection is downright amazing~ Your tastes in colors is just truly mesmerizing. Keep it up, sweetneet!!! 



sweetneet said:


> ok, here they are..sorry for the delay..i got these 3 weeks ago when i was in TX, but i've been out of town and plus I had to exchange one of the charms (the ring) because it broke the first day i used it (arg). I finally got around to going to Rodeo Drive today and exchanging it for a new one at the Juicy store.so now here are pics!!
> 
> here are my 3 Juicy charms...pear, cherries, and ring!! my MIL bought these for me when i was TX earlier this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the charms on my Juicy charm bracelet (i've had this bracelet forever, now i finally have some charms to put on it!! lol)


----------



## SweetPurple

Love the Lex sweetneet! Beautiful color ~ great addition to your amazing Vernis Collection!

I love your Juicy Charms too ~ very cute!


----------



## sweetneet

*Cutegirl:* thanks! the bedford is a perfect spring/summer bag!

*sari_luna*: thanks for such sweet comments! and yeah i love JC charms, but i'm not so into the bags either..i guess because i'm not really a fan of baby pink (i'm more of a bright fuchsia pink kind of person, as you can imagine ) also, for bags my love is mostly with LV 

*SweetPurple*: thanks, i always love seeing your comments in my thread!!


----------



## christine-.-

HI:sweetneet
I love all your collection! 

but i am wondering, are you also sell your bags, you know, i like to buy the lv red purse.


----------



## Bibi525

Wonderful collection of goodies!  Also nice way to display them!


----------



## GayleLV

I love your new bag and your amazing collection as always...also those new juicy charms are super cute! i have those cherries, but not that cute as hell pear!!! <--I love that! i actually just bought the hoody charm, cause all i wear are hoodies all the time so i thought it fitting, hehe. xoxo


----------



## article3

OMG what a nice MIL for getting you the charms... some MILs give lumps of coal 

I looooove the Lexington too!  It was the first LV I fell in love with years back!!


----------



## ififlove

luv ur vernis!!sooooooooooooooo pretty~


----------



## CindyYZ

Hi Sweetneet, thanks for sharing your collection! I'm planning on buying those IKEA shelves for my closet now.


----------



## sweetneet

thanks everyone for the comments!

yeah i am loving the ikea shelves..they're the best!


----------



## jaelle

sweetneet said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> So I guess I'll post some pics of my updated collection, while I'm at it. First off, my *MURAKAMI* items!
> First is my Cherry Blossom pochette in Red/Creme. I   it!! Bought it on ebay, from thehuangfamily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my Cerises pochette. I got this on ebay too, for like $285. Awesome deal! This bag is great for just quick trips to the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there is my Cerises agenda. I use this _every day_. I love it. I got this for a good deal too, only $350! Inside I have the Japanese Hello Kitty inserts! So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last there is my LV Hands coin purse (rond) from MOCA. I use this often too. It's nice as a bag charm, or just for holding coins. At first the LV Hands design kinda creeped me out a bit, but it totally grew on me. I love the bright colors!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this isn't LV, but here is a pic of all my Murakami stuff from MOCA! The stickers are way too cute.





I love the Murakami Cherry Blossom and Cerises so much! (as well as Takashi Murakami)

lol, let me know if you ever get 'tired' of any of those, I'll take them off your hands!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks! but i don't think i'll ever get tired of cerises and/or cherry blossoms..they're just so friggin' cute!!! 

anyway, here are some new purchases..first a taiga wallet for my DH! (ok so it's not really "my" collection here but thot i'd post it in anyway!) 










and i got something for myself too..a black MC card case (i use it as a wallet). love it!
my first piece of MC!!






here's the inside..it can fit *a lot*





the outside has a pocket too!!


----------



## sweetneet

and here's a pic of my mc "wallet" with my Fuchsia Lex 






and here is another pic of my fuchsia Lex with Murakami flower


----------



## Lady*Blue

Sweetneet: Welcome to your new addiction! Funny how it progresses from designer to designer. I especially love the way you have everything organized!

See you in the Balenciaga or Chanel forum soon?


----------



## uberdumb

sweetneet - thanks for sharing. all your items looks beautiful and its stored very stylishly!


----------



## mimiloveslv

Just dropping in to take a peek and say - WOW!  everything looks fantastic!  I drooled over every single one of your LV pieces!!!  Especially the vernis is very inspiring.  (PS - I always liked that small bowler Maxx New York - seen on QVC!)


----------



## StaceyLynn

great bags1


----------



## sweetneet

*Lady*Blue*: thanks! and a Chanel bag is definitely on my wishlist...i'm looking at the PST, in white! can't wait for my ban to be over!! lol

*uberdumb*: thanks for your sweet comments!

*mimiloveslv*: thanks, and yeah that little MaxxNY bowler is really cute, so cheap and it holds a ton!!

*StacyLynn*:  thanks!!


----------



## maniacalmollie

You're off to a great start!


----------



## sari_luna

Oh, that is adorable! The MC card holder is gorgeous. What a perfect combination with the stunning Fuchsia Lexi. And I love, love that Murakami flower charm with the Lexington. SO CUTE!! I love it.



sweetneet said:


> and here's a pic of my mc "wallet" with my Fuchsia Lex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is another pic of my fuchsia Lex with Murakami flower


----------



## mardon

Congratulations on all of your beautiful pieces - I especially adore the fuchsia lexington.... Such a pretty color!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks maniacalmollie, sari_luna, and mardon!! 

and yeah i'm really loving the fuchsia color..it's so very unique!! and about the murakami flower, yeah i had lying around since Nov. and I *never* used it (it's supposed to be a hairband, but there's no way it would hold up on my head, lol). but then once i got the lex i figured i coudl use it as a little decoration,and i think it works really well!


----------



## Joni3Nyo

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks SweetPurple!!



I'm getting *Tivoli PM* too, is coming on the mail... I can't wait to have it, is beautiful! 
and all your collection is adorable! cute colors


----------



## Hannah168

Sweetneet, you've got an awesome collection! Everything is so pretty. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fashionista_89

I see a big fan of the vernis line =D
Its my fav


----------



## bellabird

Love your collection!


----------



## nickkyvintage

daaamn that red bag is so HOT! x


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Such beautiful purses!!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks everyone for the sweet comments!!


----------



## accio sacculus

*sweetneet*!  LOVE your new Prada bag - and as usual, just stunned by your gorgeous Vernis collection!   Heard you guys had an earthquake in soCal...are you okay?


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks wentworthsgal!! and yeah abt the quake....i really felt it (office building was shaking like crazy) but being from SF Bay area i'm kinda used to it...(lol)..was still kinda freaky though.


----------



## sari_luna

Glad to hear you're okay!  I get so freaked out when I hear news about the earthquake. I used to live in San Jose until the 1989 Earthquake and that was the end of everything for my family and I. So yes, I'm used to it, as well. It's something we Californians have to get used to.

Anywho, keep it up, sweetneet. Your collection is quickly becoming bigger and bigger. Not to mention, more beautiful! It's absolutely stunning! You're doing great!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!

and here is my latest addition...damier azur mini pochette!!  purchased yesterday at SCP meet. 











my tiny damier collection (mini pochette + 4-key holder)


----------



## GyrlLayney

here is a pic of my entire LV collection 






Gorgeous collection!  Wear them in good health!!!:okay:


----------



## sari_luna

Beautiful! The mini pochette looks adorable. What a perfect little bag to hold all the small necessities. Keep it up!



sweetneet said:


> ^thanks!
> 
> and here is my latest addition...damier azur mini pochette!!  purchased yesterday at SCP meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my tiny damier collection (mini pochette + 4-key holder)


----------



## Redenkeew

Love all your goodies !!! They are really really beautiful ~~ I'm so jealous


----------



## bagnshoofetish

you have such a colorful collection!  every piece is so pretty!


----------



## corrina

Stunning items!


----------



## Kiki198028

Sweetneet I love all your pretty collections! ////////cute and colorful~~~


----------



## sari_luna

sweetneet said:


> oh and i forgot to add, for my birthday i also received a lovely carmencita bookmark from some lovely tpf'ers, in my favorite H color, *lagon*!!
> 
> lovely orange box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the way it's attached inside the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the carmencita on my Ulysse PM (also in lagon). i use the notebook for Japanese kanji practice/review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love love love this color!



I'm getting my first LV agenda soon and I'm dying to get this bookmark! It's so beautiful! Can you tell me how much it retails for and if the color is still available? I can't seem to find the color on the website (at least for the notebook). Ugh, that blue is so luscious.

I went to the Prada store on Saturday at Union Square and didn't see that Nylon bag. I'm so sad. You are so lucky. That blue I swear, is so luscious. I'm dying to get my first Prada and that bag is so tempting! I'm jealous!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks for the sweet comments! as for the bookmark, i don't know how much it retails for, i got it as a gift. i know that the notebook itself i think is $175 + $45 for the inserts, or something like that. and yeah, i'm sure the color is still around. H stuff is harder to find, but i think if you talk to an SA and tell them what you want they can help you try to find it!

and as for the nylon prada bag, i've seen the bag sold in Saks (or was it NM) but in a purple color. I got the bag on sale but i'm sure there are a few around somewhere!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great collection


----------



## venetiakim

that's an awesome collection!


----------



## Guilty Pleasure

Fantastic collection.  It was fun watching it grow along with your cabinet..


----------



## sweetneet

thanks talldrnkofwater, venetiakim, and Guilty Pleasure!! 

and now for my latest addition...vernis Houston (another one!), in *baby blue*!  







the vachetta is still relatively light--i'm amazed, esp for this bag which is 10 years old (was made in Dec 1998!)





there are some small ink marks on the left side on one side of the bag..but they're mostly covered up with a bandeau





modeling pic


----------



## bluefish

^^ Lovely new vernis piece, *Sweetneet*!


----------



## SweetPurple

I love that baby blue Houston sweetneet! Looks so cute on you, congrats!


----------



## accio sacculus

Oh, *Sweetneet*! She looks fabulous on you!  Congrats!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks for sharing! Great collection!


----------



## ginals

i like ur black coach bag & wallet...its indeed a classic


----------



## aillae

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks SweetPurple!!
> 
> and here is my other addition..a surprise gift from my DH...the Tivoli PM!!! i still can't believe he got it, since they are sold out and so difficult to find! But he managed to secretly find one for me at the Hollywood & Highland boutique!! I am so impressed!
> 
> here she is, with a few days of patina (i'm so glad that the vachetta is not as light now, always makes me kind of nervous when it's soo white! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here is a pic of my LV birthday loot


 

Aw, Sweetneet, she's totally my HG bag right now. That Tivoli is so gosh darn cute in so many levels! You are incredibly lucky. 

And all of your other goodies are incredibly gorgeous. I love your eye on the colors and it's just amazing. You have fantastic taste! Keep it up with the items, they're so beautiful!


----------



## Deborah1986

sweetneet said:


> ^aw thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it comes with an optional strap too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i don't really know the official name, just that it's "crispy nylon"


 
*OMY i love love love this bag great colour *


----------



## Deborah1986

*love your collection !!!!!!*


----------



## spoiledwify

i love your vernis collection, now i  feel like want to add colors on my mono/ damier collection... gorgeous collection.


----------



## scarcici

Lovely bags . Congrats!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks, *leema183*, *SweetPurple*, *wentworthsgal*, *jeh3v*!

*ginals*- thanks, but actually i sold the black coach bag & wallet, cuz i got another Coach Soho flap that was smaller and an i different color that i liked better! 

*aillae* - thanks so much! and the Tivoli PM is such a great bag. Actually I've been using it these past few days. Its probably my most versatile bag--it goes with *everything*!!

*Deborah1986* - thanks! i'm not usually into Prada but when i saw that bag I couldnt' get over the color so i just had to have it. Colors have a way of grabbing my attention! lol

*spoiledwify*  - thanks! and after seeing your collection i think i need to add more damier & mono to my collection! 

*scarcici* - thanks!


----------



## luckycharms

Hi sweetneet
congrats on your lovely collection. i enjoyed watchin' and it makes me want to have another LV purse Just got myself a new Chanel and i admit my heart still belongs to LV esp. after seeing your Vernis collections. I dont have those bright coloured purses and i think its time to own one after my purse ban 

anyhow, do you live in Japan ? i see your avatar wearing a yukata or is that a kimono ? im not sure..


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks luckycharms! 

and i live in the US now, but I lived in Japan for a few months in 2005 (when my avatar picture was taken). I LOVED it there. I was doing a summer internship in the Osaka area. I am wearing a yukata in the picture. 

I have only been to Japan twice but i really really really want to go there again.  I  Japan and everything about it (the language, the culture, the food, the lovely sights, the festivals, etc).


----------



## Veronika

Oh, I looooove your collection!  soooo fabulous!  yumm yumm....


----------



## loska

your lvs are wonderful


----------



## speedydelivery

Congrats sweetneet on your baby blue houston!  So pretty!


----------



## CLGirl

Ooooh I love your collection and that cute white and glass cabinet you have them in. What a cute way to display things.


----------



## sweetneet

thanks Veronika, loska, and speedy delivery!!

and CLGirl - thanks! and i love the cabinets,  i got them from Ikea..i currently just moved into a new house and am setting them up inside a room just for my bags..i got a vanity desk and some other stuff too..will add pics later!


----------



## dancingirl

You look so pretty with the pochette wow !


I like the cabinet too...but what happened when you fill it up ?

Also, for me handbags are best remain hidden from DH LOL !


----------



## SaraDK

Just stopped by again.. Love all of your Vernis-items. I only have the pearl cles, and it has gotten a bad color-transfer, so it's just lying in the box.  I'm gonna take it out to use in the morning, it deserves to be used.. 

PS: I love how you in january wrote: Thats it for 2008.. Hehe..


----------



## sweetneet

dancingirl said:


> You look so pretty with the pochette wow !
> 
> 
> I like the cabinet too...but what happened when you fill it up ?
> 
> Also, for me handbags are best remain hidden from DH LOL !



thanks! and once i fill one cabinet more, it's then time to get another 

*SaraDK*: thanks for the sweet comments! And yeah, one of my vernis items has a bit of color transfer (was like that when i bought it) but i still use it anyway, i figure it deserves to be loved anyways  

and yeah, its so funny reading the comments i've made a while back about "ok, this is IT, i'm done!!" it seems like i'm *always* saying that!! :shame: LOL


----------



## sweetneet

my latest addition...LV vernis Brentwood in Framboise! 







my updated framboise family


----------



## accio sacculus

Fabulous addition, sweetneet!   Normally I'm not a fan of pink, but that Framboise is just gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## sou

You make me want to get vernis. I had a couple but sold them on ebay last year.  BIG regret ! You have gorgeous collection in a short amount of time ~ one year? 

Since I saw your cabinet the other day, I have been asking my hubby to get one for me. You are bad influence... hehe    

Love your newest addition , too ~


----------



## bluefish

*Sweetneet*, LOVE the new brentwood! Such a pretty colour!
How do you find it compares to the Houston in terms of size and use-ability?


----------



## KellyBerry

sweeettttt....thanks for sharing


----------



## sweetneet

wentworthsgal said:


> Fabulous addition, sweetneet!   Normally I'm not a fan of pink, but that Framboise is just gorgeous!  Congrats!



thanks! and yeah me too, normally i'm not a pink fan, but the framboise color is something else!!


----------



## sweetneet

sou said:


> You make me want to get vernis. I had a couple but sold them on ebay last year.  BIG regret ! You have gorgeous collection in a short amount of time ~ one year?
> 
> Since I saw your cabinet the other day, I have been asking my hubby to get one for me. You are bad influence... hehe
> 
> Love your newest addition , too ~



aw thanks! and yep, i bought my very first LV bag (Rosewood in amarante) about a year ago (Sept 22, 2007...i remember the very day, lol)..so yeah, everything i have is stuff i got within just 1 year   crazy, isn't it. i'm definitely slowing down now though...

and yeah the IKEA cabinets are great. they are not that expensive either. there are several sizes, colors, etc.


----------



## sweetneet

leema183 said:


> *Sweetneet*, LOVE the new brentwood! Such a pretty colour!
> How do you find it compares to the Houston in terms of size and use-ability?



thanks!! the Brentwood fits A LOT more than the Houston! at least 50% more stuff. its not so much that it's bigger in size, its that the bag is more "flexible" so it can bulge out a bit to accommodate things, and it's easier to access stuff (the Houston is a little bit "stiff"). however, b/c it can carry so much you have to keep in mind that if you load it with *too* much stuff it can get very heavy! lol. 

the good thing though is that even though it's big, the Brentwood is very thin so it fits very comfortably under the arm. the Houston is a bit more "awkward" to fit under the arm. the Brentwood has adjustable straps, so if you wearing a bulky jacket or something you could extend the straps to make an easier fit. 

it seems like the Brentwood would make a really good travel or school bag...could probably fit a magazine in there, or a folder with papers (i know it can hold A4 size documents). with the Houston, you can't really carry documents in it. the good thing tho about the Houston is that it's a bit more suitable for parties, dinners out, etc, because it's more "purse-like" (smaller, and more stiff), whereas the Brentwood is more like a day tote you'd carry around on weekends or to class. Also the Houston can stand up on its own, whereas i think the Brentwood can't really (you kind of have to lean it against something)

hope this comparison helps!


----------



## sweetneet

KellyBerry said:


> sweeettttt....thanks for sharing



thanks KellyBerry!


----------



## bluefish

sweetneet said:


> thanks!! the Brentwood fits A LOT more than the Houston! at least 50% more stuff. its not so much that it's bigger in size, its that the bag is more "flexible" so it can bulge out a bit to accommodate things, and it's easier to access stuff (the Houston is a little bit "stiff"). however, b/c it can carry so much you have to keep in mind that if you load it with *too* much stuff it can get very heavy! lol.
> 
> the good thing though is that even though it's big, the Brentwood is very thin so it fits very comfortably under the arm. the Houston is a bit more "awkward" to fit under the arm. the Brentwood has adjustable straps, so if you wearing a bulky jacket or something you could extend the straps to make an easier fit.
> 
> it seems like the Brentwood would make a really good travel or school bag...could probably fit a magazine in there, or a folder with papers (i know it can hold A4 size documents). with the Houston, you can't really carry documents in it. the good thing tho about the Houston is that it's a bit more suitable for parties, dinners out, etc, because it's more "purse-like" (smaller, and more stiff), whereas the Brentwood is more like a day tote you'd carry around on weekends or to class. Also the Houston can stand up on its own, whereas i think the Brentwood can't really (you kind of have to lean it against something)
> 
> hope this comparison helps!


 
 oh, that's great info, thanks!


----------



## moloko

love your collection! (esp all of the vernis!)

my husband recently bought me my first LVs... and so i have a brentwood in the same red color. the man helping me at the store called it a "neutral red" =)

i also really like your silver cosmetic bag & the bedford!!! so cute!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks, moloko! 

today I took some pictures of my framboise Brentwood & baby blue Houston...first off I'll start with them + some matching sandals that I found at Ann Taylor Loft last week. I wasn't planning on buying shoes but when i saw them i was like these would go perfectly with my bags!! lol I think each pair of shoes was only $7 !  

 Framboise Brentwood w/ matching sandals







 Baby Blue Houston w/ matching sandals





both bags w/ their matching shoes





in case anyone is interested, for size comparison, the sandals are US size 9. and as you can see from the relative sizes, the sandals would easily fit into the Brentwood, but not so much the Houston.


----------



## sweetneet

and here are a few more Brentwood vs. Houston comparison pics

side by side (houston on left, brentwood on right)





side view (brentwood on left, houston on right)


----------



## sweetneet

and now for some collection pics..

here is a pic of my pastel-colored vernis bags. 




L to R: framboise Brentwood, Lavender Bedford, Baby blue Houston, Lime Yellow Spring Street.


and here is my entire vernis collection, on my kitchen island (only bags, not accessories). 




back row: Pomme d'Amour Houston, Framboise Brentwood, Baby Blue Houston.
mid row: Amarante Rosewood, Lavender Bedford, Lime Yellow Spring Street.
front row: Indigo Reade PM, Fuchsia Lexington. 

phew!  and as for what's next..i want a violette Roxbury... and a rouge (old-red) biscayne bay PM. and i definitely want something in the new Galatic Blue that is coming out!!


----------



## bluefish

^^ oh, just simply GORGEOUS, *sweetneet*! And what great finds at Ann Taylor Loft - the colour is PERFECT! Congrats!


----------



## beljwl

WOW!!!! Amazing how close the sandles match.


----------



## article3

Great collection!!! Love the sandals too....


----------



## fleur-de-lis

*S*, You have a really pretty collection in vernis!


----------



## balihai88

sweetneet I think your collection isn't so tiny anymore! Love the sandals too


----------



## LVuittonLover

sweetneet said:


>




*Your vernis collection is stunning.  *

*I'm jealous! :devil:*


----------



## beanpolejd

What a beauttiful collection you have!  I love your storage/display cabinet.  I'm going to have to get one of those.  Having my bags in full view will allow me to change bags much more easily as I will be able to see what I have.


----------



## sweetneet

thanks *leema183*, *beljwl*, *article3*, *fleur-de-lis*, *balihai88*, *LVuittonLover*, and *beanpolejd*! 

someday i'll take an updated pic of my IKEA shelves & LV collection..i just need to finish updating my purse closet first...


----------



## aillae

sweetneet said:


> and here are a few more Brentwood vs. Houston comparison pics
> 
> side by side (houston on left, brentwood on right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side view (brentwood on left, houston on right)



That is a truly beautiful set of bags, sweetneet! I honestly cannot believe you managed to find it still, you are just amazing!! It's absolutely gorgeous.

I'm surprised LV decreased the size of the base on the Brentwood, but made it taller than the Houston! Is the Brentwood easier to get in and out of compared to her sister? Just curious. 

I love them both. I would die to have either bag in these colors. Man, I totally missed out on all the pretty colors back then. I'm jealous of your entire collection. It's truly, TRULY to die for!! You're so lucky! Congrats sweetneet!

P.S. I'm totally surprised you're not a pink person! I think it totally suits you nicely. hehe. Keep it up!


----------



## saisaihe

Great collection! 
I have Tivoli too and I love her to death~~~~~~~


----------



## childstar

*did you take up photoghraphy? great lighting & close-up angle technique. *

*Great purses! I'm drooling over your Rosewood Amarante. *






i will have to take an updated collection pic (and sig pic) sometime soon..lol[/quote]


----------



## Redenkeew

Nice !! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sweetneet

aillae said:


> That is a truly beautiful set of bags, sweetneet! I honestly cannot believe you managed to find it still, you are just amazing!! It's absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I'm surprised LV decreased the size of the base on the Brentwood, but made it taller than the Houston! *Is the Brentwood easier to get in and out of compared to her sister? Just curious.*
> 
> I love them both. I would die to have either bag in these colors. Man, I totally missed out on all the pretty colors back then. I'm jealous of your entire collection. It's truly, TRULY to die for!! You're so lucky! Congrats sweetneet!
> 
> P.S. I'm totally surprised you're not a pink person! I think it totally suits you nicely. hehe. Keep it up!



thanks for the sweet comments!!  yes, i think the Brentwood is easier to get in and out of than the Houston. since it has cloth interior it's more "flexible" so the top opens wider...the Houston is a bit more "stiff".


----------



## sweetneet

childstar said:


> *did you take up photoghraphy? great lighting & close-up angle technique. *
> 
> *Great purses! I'm drooling over your Rosewood Amarante. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will have to take an updated collection pic (and sig pic) sometime soon..lol


[/QUOTE]

thanks! and no, i never have taken photography classes, but now i want to, b/c i love taking pics of my bags! i just try to take a bunch of pics and just choose the best one

and thanks *saisaihe* and *redenkeew*!


----------



## sweetneet

anyway, i should update this thread with my 2 new additions....

first, LV vernis Greene in Beige. Got this brand-new, for a steal. It fits my 80gb iPod perfectly. love the color!





second, LV vernis Biscayne Bay PM in Marshmallow. Got this for a steal too. Love this color too. reminds me of peach sorbet! 





and for a modeling pic of the Biscayne Bay (i'm about 5'6"). as you can see, this bag is on the small side...is more like an evening bag.


----------



## sweetneet

and now for a picture of all my pastel-colored vernis bags  (i took this on the daybed in my purse closet). 






Brentwood in framboise, Houston in baby blue, Biscayne Bay PM in marshmallow, Spring Street in lime yellow, and Bedford in lavender


----------



## robb01

Great collection!


----------



## sweetneet

and now for updated collection pics

updated pic of vernis accessories





updated pic of all vernis bags





updated pic of entire vernis collection (15 pieces)





i still need to take a picture of my entire LV collection... i do have other bags/items that are not vernis (really!)...hopefully one day i will have time!


----------



## bluefish

^^ Gorgeous, gorgeous, *sweetneet*! I see Hello Kitty loves it too! You can fit a daybed in your purse closet? And here I thought those Ikea cabinets were all there was to it.


----------



## sweetneet

thanks* robb01*! and thanks *leema183*! and yeah, actually my purse closet is more like a purse room...:shame: DH & I just moved into a new house, and he let me use one of the guest rooms as a closet for all my bags! i put my IKEA shelves in there, and also added a dresser + mirror, and a daybed too. once i get it all setup and finished i will definitely post a pic!


----------



## shoegirl1975

You have a beautiful collection!

I love all of your Vernis!


----------



## killerstrawbery

you and ur collection are so CUTE!  its like candy, youre so girly, lol


----------



## Loquita

Love it!!  This thread is so much fun to look at, pure eye candy!!

The Vernis colors are absolutely _gorgeous _-- all my faves:  reds, pink, purples...and your purse closet/room is the best!!  Thanks for sharing!!  


I am not an LV collector (I have just a few mono pieces) and you have made me want some Vernis, for reals!


----------



## betseylover

oh sweetneet!!!!
thanks for posting updated pics of your vernis collection! 
love everything, the hello kitty stocking, and your bedding.
you make me want more vernis items!!!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

shoegirl1975 said:


> You have a beautiful collection!
> 
> I love all of your Vernis!



thanks! and i love your collection, looks like we have the same kind of shelves! 



killerstrawbery said:


> you and ur collection are so CUTE!  its like candy, youre so girly, lol



aw, thanks!! 



Loquita said:


> Love it!!  This thread is so much fun to look at, pure eye candy!!
> 
> The Vernis colors are absolutely _gorgeous _-- all my faves:  reds, pink, purples...and your purse closet/room is the best!!  Thanks for sharing!!
> 
> I am not an LV collector (I have just a few mono pieces) and you have made me want some Vernis, for reals!



thanks! and about a year ago i wasn't an LV collector at all, it was only after finding this forum and realizing all the pretty colors available in vernis that i became addicted...:shame: 

btw, love your user name, very cute! 



betseylover said:


> oh sweetneet!!!!
> thanks for posting updated pics of your vernis collection!
> love everything, the hello kitty stocking, and your bedding.
> you make me want more vernis items!!!!!!



thanks, glad you like it! and after seeing your collection it makes me want to get more stuff in *fuchsia* vernis.  its becoming one of my fave colors...


----------



## watercolor30

It's sad to say I don't have a vernis. I am leaning towards marshmallow.


----------



## Loquita

Thanks, *sweetneet*!   And you are so right...the fuschia vernis is TDF...another one to add to the list!  Heh heh heh...


----------



## petit_mode

watercolor30 said:


> It's sad to say I don't have a vernis. I am leaning towards marshmallow.




OOhh watercolor30- what is that bag in your avatar! it looks like a beaut!!


----------



## sweetneet

watercolor30 said:


> It's sad to say I don't have a vernis. I am leaning towards marshmallow.



marshmallow is a very pretty, feminine color, i'd say go 4 it!  



Loquita said:


> Thanks, *sweetneet*!   And you are so right...the fuschia vernis is TDF...another one to add to the list!  Heh heh heh...



yeah, just when i think i'm done, there are always more to add to the list! :shame: right now i want bags in 3 more colors: violette, peppermint, and rouge (the old red). and of course i want small accessories in the new colors that will be coming out in december...



petit_mode said:


> OOhh watercolor30- what is that bag in your avatar! it looks like a beaut!!



i'm not her, but i believe the bag is an LV Watercolor Speedy 30 ...gorgeous bag, i agree


----------



## accio sacculus

^ *sweetneet*, do you know what new colours are coming out in December - I figrued you're the *Vernis Queen*  so you'd be the one to ask!  I so admire your collection of Vernis - I only have the one Rosewood in Amarante right now, but if they came out with new colours that go with my wardrobe, I'd be so sunk!!


----------



## sira

You make me want to start collecting Vernis..  Nice collection.


----------



## mjtsnoopy

I have been admiring your collection for a while. The links below are for BINs (not my items) for a lavender vernis 4 key holder, broom, and pochette wallets to match your bedford.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120317741964&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX&refitem=400003748011&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget&_trksid=p284.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D42

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-LOUIS-VUITTON-Vernis-Broome-Wallet-w-Tag_W0QQitemZ350109682071QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350109682071&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-LOUIS-VUITTON-Vernis-Pochette-Wallet_W0QQitemZ120317741949QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120317741949&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Beautiful pieces you have.


----------



## xlxAmeriexlx

sweetneet said:


> and now for updated collection pics
> 
> updated pic of vernis accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated pic of all vernis bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> updated pic of entire vernis collection (15 pieces)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still need to take a picture of my entire lv collection... I do have other bags/items that are not vernis (really!)...hopefully one day i will have time!


 

*&#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12431;!  &#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12418; &#12523;&#12452;&#12532;&#12451;&#12488;&#12531;&#22823;&#22909;&#12365;&#12391;&#12377;!  &#12377;&#12372;&#12367;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#12496;&#12483;&#12464;&#12418;&#12387;&#12390;&#12414;&#12377;&#12397;&#12290; &#12393;&#12371;&#12391;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;&#12363;?
*


----------



## imashopaholic

*Sweetneet*, your LV collection is TDF. And the rainbow of Vernis is like fat-free eye candy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

wentworthsgal said:


> ^ *sweetneet*, do you know what new colours are coming out in December - I figrued you're the *Vernis Queen*  so you'd be the one to ask!  I so admire your collection of Vernis - I only have the one Rosewood in Amarante right now, but if they came out with new colours that go with my wardrobe, I'd be so sunk!!



thanks! and the new vernis colors that are coming out are like neon colors...pink, orange,lime green and electric blue, i've heard. not sure exactly when they are coming out..i heard december, i also heard Spring '09 so i don't know...



sira said:


> You make me want to start collecting Vernis..  Nice collection.



aw thanks! 



mjtsnoopy said:


> I have been admiring your collection for a while. The links below are for BINs (not my items) for a lavender vernis 4 key holder, broom, and pochette wallets to match your bedford.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120317741964&ssPageName=MERCOSI_VI_ROSI_PR4_PCN_BIX&refitem=400003748011&itemcount=4&refwidgetloc=closed_view_item&refwidgettype=osi_widget&_trksid=p284.m185&_trkparms=algo%3DSI%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D4%26ps%3D42
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-LOUIS-VUITTON-Vernis-Broome-Wallet-w-Tag_W0QQitemZ350109682071QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item350109682071&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/100-Authentic-LOUIS-VUITTON-Vernis-Pochette-Wallet_W0QQitemZ120317741949QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120317741949&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> Beautiful pieces you have.



aw thanks! and yeah i actually have one of those on my watch list...



xlxAmeriexlx said:


> *&#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12431;!  &#12431;&#12383;&#12375;&#12418; &#12523;&#12452;&#12532;&#12451;&#12488;&#12531;&#22823;&#22909;&#12365;&#12391;&#12377;!  &#12377;&#12372;&#12367;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#12496;&#12483;&#12464;&#12418;&#12387;&#12390;&#12414;&#12377;&#12397;&#12290; &#12393;&#12371;&#12391;&#12363;&#12387;&#12383;&#12435;&#12391;&#12377;&#12363;?
> *



&#12354;&#12426;&#12364;&#12392;&#12358;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#65281;thanks! i bought them either in the boutique or on ebay, or from reputable LV seller (e.g. Let-trade)



imashopaholic said:


> *Sweetneet*, your LV collection is TDF. And the rainbow of Vernis is like fat-free eye candy. Thanks for sharing!



thank you! and what a great description...i love candy (esp hard candy, like Jolly Ranchers) so maybe that's why i love vernis so much!!


----------



## Corie

Sweetneet I am trying to decide if I want the Rosewood do you have a picture of it next to a speedy 25 or 30(if you have them) or maybe you could just answer my question is it hard to fit stuff in or is it rather small?  I will be purchasing it without trying it on because the nearest LV Boutique is 2 hours away so if you could help me out that would be AWESOME, and I LOVE LOVE LOVE all of your Vernis its like the best eye candy!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

^hi Corie, i don't have a Speedy, sorry..but all i know is that it is super-easy to fit stuff in the Rosewood. I would say it's one of the easiest vernis bags to get into. And, it holds a lot for it's size. 

Actually I carried my Rosewood today...here's what fit in it (and i do not like to overstuff my bags at all);

-damier azur mini pochette
-damier azur 4-key-holder
-violette large vernis cles (the one with nameplate)
-amarante regular vernis cles
-cerises agenda PM
-small samsung cell phone
-large hard sunglasses case (almost as big as the chanel sunglasses case)
-digital camera (Canon powershot SD1000)
- small granola bar

so personally i think u can fit a ton of stuff in the Rosewood!


----------



## Corie

Thank you for letting me know it seems like it does hold alot!


----------



## aillae

sweetneet said:


> and now for a picture of all my pastel-colored vernis bags  (i took this on the daybed in my purse closet).
> 
> 
> 
> Brentwood in framboise, Houston in baby blue, Biscayne Bay PM in marshmallow, Spring Street in lime yellow, and Bedford in lavender





Beautiful as always. I love that green blanket on your daybed too! I love how the pillows and the bed itself brings out the beauty of your Vernis collection. Simply delicious.


----------



## childstar

updated pic of entire vernis collection (15 pieces)






i still need to take a picture of my entire LV collection... i do have other bags/items that are not vernis (really!)...hopefully one day i will have time! [/quote]

*Just look at how divine your collection is  ! *

*You've inspired to me to scout for vernis good deals off ebay.ph*


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks, Corie, aillae, and childstar!! 

Ok, at this point i am going to start major updates to this thread, with pics of my new purse closet. Thing is, 3 months ago DH & I moved into our first house. Our master bedroom came with a large walk-in closet, but since we had so many spare bedrooms DH told me I could turn one of them into a "closet" dedicated for my bags.  Anyway, after spending some time decorating it and setting stuff up,  I am now about 90% finished with it (I am still waiting on some more furniture and a few other things)...so I guess it's about high time I've updated this thread with some pics! 

First, here the door to my new purse closet (or purse _room_ as my DH likes to say ).  I used stencil paints to paint a flower pattern on it.





And I replaced the doorknob with a crystal one, to make it look more fancy (thanks to PBC for inspiration!  )





And here is the same door, taken from inside the purse room, in daylight (without flash)





more pics to come soon...


----------



## sweetneet

So I don't have a nice camera with wide-angle lens (yet!), so I used stitching programs to create quasi-panoramic pictures of the purse room.

This is taken in daylight, showing both sets of cabinets where I keep my bags, and the dressing table with mirror. The small door in the corner is the door to a walk-in closet (yep, my closet has a closet in it, lol). 





This was taken at night, with the chandelier on. This shows the window and the daybed I put in there.


----------



## sweetneet

Here is a better pic of the daybed. I love how it has the drawers underneath for storage..I use them to store AppleGuarde, leather moisturizer, extra dustbags etc. I use the daybed a lot for dumping my stuff on when I am switching from one bag to another, or for just lounging around. And the frame is a twin size but expands to a king (don't you just love IKEA? ) 





And here is a shot of the walk-in closet in the purse room. For now I just stash boxes and shopping bags in here.


----------



## sweetneet

Ok, and now for my favorite part of the room (aside from the bags, of course)... the chandelier!!  I was never into chandeliers at all until I discovered tPF and saw so many gorgeous chandeliers hanging in people's closets (I remember drooling over Selena's swarovski crystal one in her closet). So I searched around for one for a looong time, until I found one that I really liked. Had it installed last week and now I can't stop staring at it! 

Here it is hanging in my purse closet





Close-up pic, in daylight





A pic taken from standing below


----------



## sweetneet

Ok, and finally, here are some pictures of my bags in their display cases.

Here is the first set of cases, which my LVs. I usually store all my LVs in their dustbags (as shown in the panoramic pics), but here I took everything out for display





Here is the second set of display cases on the other wall, which have my other bags (Prada, Michael Kors, Coach, etc) my sunglasses, and some of my accessories. 





And as for scarves, bandeaus etc, I usually put them in the drawer in the dressing table


----------



## asianbelle

WOW 

I love how organized everything is!


----------



## bluefish

*Sweetneet*, I LOVE your "closet"! I have no words. So pretty! LOVE it!


----------



## iamsmilin

WOW.  I love your closet. I really like the way you print out images of your bags/wallets and put them on the outside of your dustbags/boxes!  Great way to grab something quickly.  It's great that your DH understands your love of bags and will give them their own closet!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks asianbelle, leema183, and iamsmilin!! and trust me, my purse closet is the only thing that is organized right now, the rest of my house is a mess!! lol

anyway, i thot i'd start by posting some individual pics of bags, plus modeling pics...

First of all, there's my Louis Vuitton vernis Rosewood Ave in amarante, my very first LV bag, purchased in Sept 2007 in Beverly Hills.  

Shown here with matching cles. i love how amarante looks in the sunlight!!





Here is an action pic..here I am @ Rodeo Drive with fellow tpf'er *beljwl* & her amarante Alma


----------



## sweetneet

And next is my LV vernis Houston in Pomme d'Amour, which I got December 2007 from the Hollywood boutique. (And yes, if you didn't already know by now, I am a major vernis addict!! :shame

Shown here with Sweet Flowers bandeau in Rouge. This is another one of my favorite bags. I especially want to use it nowadays since it's very much a holiday bag. 





And here is an action pic..taken while shopping @ Rodeo Drive (where else?), outside the LV boutique.


----------



## sweetneet

And speaking of Houstons, I liked the pomme one so much I eventually got another one. This one is much older but i found it in amazing condition! I absolutely love the color, is just like robin's egg blue. 

Shown here with the Aquarelle (watercolor) bandeau. 





Here is an "action" pic, taken in our master bathroom, right after we moved into our house. Sorry, no Rodeo Drive action pic, this is after I moved away.


----------



## dolllover

I love what you did with your closet,room. I f you dare keep your bags out of their dustbags they look like artwork artfully displayed!


----------



## aillae

Beautiful! I LOVE LOVE your new purse room. Everything is so colorful, organized and just clean and gorgeous. I love your taste in style! Thanks so much for sharing your room. Even the door is cute! Keep it up!


----------



## beljwl

Love your purse room!!!! Do I get to sleep in there when I come visit? So I can molest your bags, like I know you did with mine when you were here. You left fingerprints and drool marks, so you can't deny it.


----------



## savvyblonde

Great job on your purse closet! Wow!!


----------



## sweetneet

dolllover said:


> I love what you did with your closet,room. I f you dare keep your bags out of their dustbags they look like artwork artfully displayed!



thanks! yeah sometimes i like to leave them out of their dustbags so i can admire them all, but with my LVs i like to keep them covered because of the vachetta and the vernis. Since there is a window in there and the curtain is really thin a lot of sunlight gets into the room (which i like, since i like natural daylight!)



aillae said:


> Beautiful! I LOVE LOVE your new purse room. Everything is so colorful, organized and just clean and gorgeous. I love your taste in style! Thanks so much for sharing your room. Even the door is cute! Keep it up!



thank you!!




beljwl said:


> Love your purse room!!!! Do I get to sleep in there when I come visit? So I can molest your bags, like I know you did with mine when you were here. You left fingerprints and drool marks, so you can't deny it.



 LOL. and of course you can stay in there when you come visit!



savvyblonde said:


> Great job on your purse closet! Wow!!



thanks


----------



## sweetneet

and back to posting my bags...next is my LV vernis in Lavender, purchased this spring. I love the shape of this bag, so unique. Reminds me of an Easter egg!






And here's an action pic, in the parking lot of my favorite store (other than LV)...IKEA!!! (Carson, CA).  





Shortly around the same time, I bought another vernis bag (surprise, surprise)...LV vernis Spring Street in Lime Yellow. I love this little bag, perfect for taking to weddings & evenings out.

Here it is with the Multicolore Fleurs keyring





And a modeling pic


----------



## sweetneet

Next is my LV vernis Brentwood in Framboise, bought this October. I had a framboise agenda and  I simply adored the color so I told myself I just *had* to get a bag to match!  The Brentwood is a great bag btw, holds a ton and is very easy to get in and out of.

Here is a pic of the Brentwood and matching agenda





Here is an action pic, here is me & *beljwl* again (she with her Damier NF & pomme cles), at our other favorite shopping spot, South Coast Plaza. 





Normally I'm not into pink so much, but I guess what started this pink frenzy was another pink vernis bag that I bought in June. Here is my LV vernis Lexington in Fuchsia.  I love this color, so very '80s!





Modeling pic


----------



## Rich-and-drunk

You know, I love those pics and those bags... ;o)

Very classy !!!

Gorgeous... ^^


----------



## sweetneet

next is LV vernis Reade PM in Indigo. I love the indigo color! and the Reade is a very cute bag..kind of impractical in some ways but it's just so darn cute. . 

Here it is with matching 4-key holder





And were is a modeling pic. Excuse the bad hair, outfit, etc. 





And lastly, my latest vernis acquisition, LV vernis Biscayne Bay PM in Marshmallow. Lovely color, very feminine-looking bag. Got this for a steal on eBay.






Here is a modeling pic, inside my purse room 





Phew, that's all the vernis bags...  i'll post pics of the other bags in my collection later when i have the energy...


----------



## sjunky13

I love your new room. I cant wait to do that !!!!! Love the fushia vernis, my fav after amarante.


----------



## ig1s

gorgeous closet and gorgeous bags!! everything gorgeous inside.. i love ittttttttt...

and... gorgeous hello kitty tooooooooooo....


----------



## AmourCouture

I absolutely love your collection.  It is great to see the variety of colors of LV (not just brown and tan).  What is even more incredible is your purse Journey over the last year.  Absolutely incredible.  Bravo!


----------



## sheishollywood

OMG Sweetneet... your closet is TDF!!! I am so jealous! Lol


----------



## LVtay31

I like what you have done with your new "purse closet"! I have been looking at those exact book cases from IKEA!!! Now I will be getting those for sure to store all of my beauties!


----------



## LVuittonLover

*Lovely chandelier.  You all are making me want to put one in my closet! *


----------



## SaraDK

Love your new "play-room"..


----------



## macska

Great pictures and amazing purse closet - I am soooo jealous - lol


----------



## too_cute

sweetneet said:


> Ok, and finally, here are some pictures of my bags in their display cases.
> 
> Here is the first set of cases, which my LVs. I usually store all my LVs in their dustbags (as shown in the panoramic pics), but here I took everything out for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second set of display cases on the other wall, which have my other bags (Prada, Michael Kors, Coach, etc) my sunglasses, and some of my accessories.


:okay: wow, gorgeous.


----------



## article3

LOVE IT!!!! Such a wonderful room.. I LOVE the stencil painting and crystal doorknob especially... not to mention the purses   Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## InnocentDeviL

I luv ur room~Cute~ 
Especiali d Crystal doorknob~ 
Thx 4 sharin~


----------



## fufu

I'm loving your bag  closet, very beautiful.

and also all your bag collection  Keep them coming


----------



## betseylover

wow o wowza, honey! i loooooooooooove your new closet, absolutely breathtaking. thank you for taking action pics of your vernis, makes me drool even more. you even make me want vernis colors that i didn`t think i wanted... like marshmallow and light blue. now i want to eventually get something in them.


----------



## aquablueness

your collection is beautiful and i love how you took them out of their dustbags for our viewing pleasure which we're tremendously greatful for  thank you!


----------



## maria28

oh, love your purse closet and collection!  you're so lucky to have a room just as a  "purse room".....


----------



## accio sacculus

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your new purse ROOM, *sweetneet*!   I'm so envious!  What a wonderful santuary!  I'd want to escape to it every hour of every day! Congrats!


----------



## peanutbabycakes

love what you did!  have fun in your fabulous new purse boutique!  congrats!!


----------



## frostedcouture

your collection looks amazing!


----------



## MatAllston

OMG, I love your huge bag closet/room. Everything is so pretty from the day bed all the way to the bags. Again, I just have to say that you have an awesome Vernis collection.


----------



## peachbaby

Wow, I love your purse room! Everything is so organized! Your vernis collection is amazing


----------



## mayajuliana

All I can say is WOW and I'm jealous.  Your pics are fabulous!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Love your purse room!!! It looks great!


----------



## Embratt

WOW! WOW! WOW! Your purses sure are spoiled! Beautiful collection.


----------



## Spo0oky

Well... I do love Vernis  Great collection!


----------



## rileygirl

Just stopped by to check out the purse closet.

Loving it!  I am sooooo jealous. Will never get there because I now have too many kids and we don't have an Ikea!  Bummer!!!

Love it!


----------



## Cyndee

OMG!  That is the sweetest, most feminine purse closet ever!   Lucky you!  I have to wait for one of my kids to move out before I get a room like that...counting the days!   lol!


----------



## ROMAAMOR

love love love your PURSE CLOSET!!!and beatiful collection in it


----------



## SillyLaura

You have a beautiful collection!
I LOVE how they have a light/medium patina on them, they look stunning!


----------



## dodo524

nice


----------



## ahertz

Lovely room--the chandelier and door knobs are really nice touches! And I had no idea you had such a large vernis collection--gorgeous!


----------



## LeeMiller

What a cute room!  And a really nice collection.  I'm going to check out those shelves at Ikea, they look great with the glass doors!


----------



## AudreyII

Your closet has a closet
Stunning vernis collection, loving the action pics too.


----------



## tulip618

congrats to your new closet!! Your collection is really growing!! Congrats!!!


----------



## sweetneet

wow, such sweet comments, thank you *Rich-and-drunk, sjunky13, ig1s, AmourCouture, sheishollywood, LVtay31, LVuittonLover, SaraDK, macska, too_cute, article3, InnocentDeviL, fufu, betseylover, aquablueness, maria28, accio sacculus, peanutbabycakes, frostedcouture, MatAllston, peachbaby, shoegirl1975, Embratt, Spo0oky, rileygirl, Cyndee, ROMAAMOR, SillyLaura, dodo524, ahertz, LeeMiller, AudreyII, tulip618*!

you guys are all too sweet! 

i figured i should add some of my other LV bags  (i DO have non-vernis pieces, lol)

here is my Cherry Blossom pochette in Red/Creme combo..got this from thehuangfamily last October. Its so girly and I'm probably too old for it but I still love it and it is one of my favorite bags. 






Here is a modeling pic..this is from when i wore it to my cousin's rehearsal dinner, November 2007. here it is using a Juicy Couture bracelet as an extender so it can fit on my shoulder.


----------



## beljwl

show us your new stuff!!!


----------



## sweetneet

^lol, alright!

here is my newest baby, LV Damier Neverfull MM!  





and of course, a lil' accessory to match...Damier T&B mini pochette!





here they are together under the christmas tree 





here is Damier NF in my purse room, with sweet flowers bandeau


----------



## sweetneet

and here are some other new additions i got this past weekend

Coach scarf, gloves, and hat. Just in time, as i head over to New England in a few days! 





Coach snowman keyring (my MIL bought this for me). i love it, it's so cute!


----------



## bluefish

Love the additions, *sweetneet*!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks leema183!

and ok, and i should add missing things in my collection..sorry no modeling pics for all these, would take too long! 

LV Cerises Pochette - purchased December 2007 (ebay find!) 






LV Cerises Agenda PM  also purchased December 2007.





my cerises collection so far. i'm hoping to add a cles sometime soon!


----------



## sweetneet

and here are my LV valentine's 2008 goodies...Miroir Cosmetic case in Silver, and Vernis Pochette Cles in violette






Miroir Cosmetic case used as evening bag, using silver Juicy Couture chain






Violette pochette cles


----------



## sweetneet

and here is my 30th birthday present from DH...the Tivoli PM!  this was my first monogram canvas bag. 





and here are other things i got around the same time (May 2008)...

LV watercolor (aquarelle) bandeau





LV vernis Agenda PM in framboise


----------



## sweetneet

and here are some other miscellaneous LV accessories

LV multicolore fleurs keyring (purchased right after launch of online ordering @ vuitton.com, October 2007)





LV Murakami MOCA Rond coin purse, purchased at Los Angeles MOCA LV boutique, November 2007





LV damier azur 4-key-holder (purchased at tPF SCP meet, April 2008)





LV damier azur mini pochette accessories (purchased at tPF SCP meet, August 2008) 





LV black multicolore business card holder (purchased at Saks event @ LV, July 2008). i use this as a wallet.


----------



## spacemakerx

i absolutelyyyyy adore your collection! & your crystal doorknob!! what on earth do you do for a living?! i should really look into your line of profession


----------



## myluv4coach

Beautiful idea! I think I'll change my craft room into a haven for my to my collection of bags too!


----------



## TygerKitty

Wow I love love love all your vernis pieces!!!!  The aquarelle bandeau and cherry blossom purse are favorites too!  The chandelier in your closet is simply stunning, the stenciling is so cute and I love the closet inside the closet.. that's so awesome!  Your purse room looks fabulous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kelelanna

Beautiful and inspiring!  Too bad... I'm on a serious ban.  I want my collection to grow too.  Absolutely stunning closet.  My favorite is that LV Reade in Indigo w/matching key holder and the chandelier!


----------



## Valdima

I love the room!  I'm so jealous!!  I barely have enough space for my clothes alone


Valdima


----------



## kathyrose

I love your Spring Street. I was so sad when they stopped making it cause I wanted one in framboise. I should've gotten the red one when I had the chance. Now I have none yet but maybe someday soon. Love your vernis collection. That's my favorite line from LV.


----------



## Gracemnot

I just discovered this thread.  Thank you so much for a wonderful tour. As the Terminator said,  "I'll be back!"


----------



## dusty paws

oh wow - i love the new room and your collection is TDF!!


----------



## addiction316

wow!


----------



## sweetneet

spacemakerx said:


> i absolutelyyyyy adore your collection! & your crystal doorknob!! what on earth do you do for a living?! i should really look into your line of profession



thanks, glad u like it! and i'm an engineer by training, but currently, i'm just a stay-at-home wife. my DH makes a good living, and we have no kids. once the economy picks up again hopefully i'll find a new job and then i can maybe expand my purse collection even further. :devil:



myluv4coach said:


> Beautiful idea! I think I'll change my craft room into a haven for my to my collection of bags too!



thanks! and i love crafting too, i wish I had a craft room as well!

speaking of crafts, and in celebration of our new Crafts subforum on tPF  i should post here pics of my lil' scrapbooking corner that DH & I just finished setting up. aside from bags, scrapbooking/crafts is another big hobby of mine. 









here is quasi-panoramic picture





anyway, this is all in one corner of our game room upstairs. this is actually pretty close to where my purse room is. DH sez that this part of the house (purse room, scrapbooking corner) is mine, whereas his will be the Media room with home theatre system, surround sound, mini fridge, couch, etc.


----------



## sweetneet

TygerKitty said:


> Wow I love love love all your vernis pieces!!!!  The aquarelle bandeau and cherry blossom purse are favorites too!  The chandelier in your closet is simply stunning, the stenciling is so cute and I love the closet inside the closet.. that's so awesome!  Your purse room looks fabulous, thanks for sharing!



thanks! and yeah the cherry blossom is one of my faves as well! 



Kelelanna said:


> Beautiful and inspiring!  Too bad...* I'm on a serious ban*.  I want my collection to grow too.  Absolutely stunning closet.  My favorite is that LV Reade in Indigo w/matching key holder and the chandelier!



thanx..and so am I, lol. i just got a new bag for xmas (damier nf) so i'm banned for a while. 



Valdima said:


> I love the room!  I'm so jealous!!  I barely have enough space for my clothes alone



thanks! and yeah for the longest time i didn't have space for my clothes in my closet either. in our old apartment in boston our closet was so small we had to take the door off to get hangers to fit in there!



kathyrose said:


> I love your Spring Street. I was so sad when they stopped making it cause I wanted one in framboise. I should've gotten the red one when I had the chance. Now I have none yet but maybe someday soon. Love your vernis collection. That's my favorite line from LV.



ooh, a spring st in framboise, that would be tdf. i'm sad they've discontinued it as well, it's a perfect wedding/evening bag. but there's always ebay. and thanks so much for your sweet comments!


----------



## sweetneet

Gracemnot said:


> I just discovered this thread.  Thank you so much for a wonderful tour. As the Terminator said,  "I'll be back!"



lol, thanks!! 



dusty paws said:


> oh wow - i love the new room and your collection is TDF!!





addiction316 said:


> wow!



thanks you guys!


----------



## PushPa

this is so adorable...i would love a room like this....i love the small vanity table


hahaha what i really need is a makeup room...you've inspired me


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Wow! amazing collection
i love how everything is stored so neatly!!


----------



## jeh3v

Your purse "room" is absolutely fabulous!!!


----------



## beljwl

Love everything except for your Neverfull, Rosewood, Bedford, Bandeau, fleurs, MOCA Rond. I absolutely hate them. How could you have ever bought such ugly things. Please just don't look at my collection.


----------



## beljwl

sweetneet said:


> and here are some other new additions i got this past weekend
> 
> Coach scarf, gloves, and hat. Just in time, as i head over to New England in a few days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach snowman keyring (my MIL bought this for me). i love it, it's so cute!


 

ewwww Coach


----------



## hellsangel227

BEAUTIFUL!!!
mm I'm curious as to what's in those little boxes as well..


----------



## hellsangel227

beljwl said:


> ewwww Coach



lol beljwl, you are so funny ahahah! this post made me laugh.. although the snowman is cute!!


----------



## sweetneet

PushPa said:


> this is so adorable...i would love a room like this....i love the small vanity table
> 
> 
> hahaha what i really need is a makeup room...you've inspired me


 
oo, a makeup room, wow now that would be awesome!! 



Jprojectrunway said:


> Wow! amazing collection
> i love how everything is stored so neatly!!


 
thanks, it's probably the only part of my house that is actually organized. my bedroom is usually a mess! 



jeh3v said:


> Your purse "room" is absolutely fabulous!!!


 
thanks! btw, love your avatar! damier nf is becoming one my fave bags!! 



beljwl said:


> Love everything except for your Neverfull, Rosewood, Bedford, Bandeau, fleurs, MOCA Rond. I absolutely hate them. How could you have ever bought such ugly things. Please just don't look at my collection.


 
LOL  you're too funny Betsy!!


----------



## orihime

i love your closet and everything in your room!  it reminds me a lot of the shabby chic type of look  so cute!!


----------



## krazy4bags

I think my smileys said it all!! The closet is soooo beautiful!! Nice collection! Thanks for sharing w/us!


----------



## itzSUSIE

Oh, I'm so jealous! haha.

I LOVE your collection!


----------



## cbscmills

Wow...The colors in your collection are sooo pretty!


----------



## Elle Candy

Wow, I love your purse closet.  It's very organized.   I have a spare room and I have been thinking about converting it to a huge walk-in closet too.    Thanks for your inspiration.


----------



## Avie

I am so happy to have found this forum. A bunch of purse/closet/shoe lovers who like things organized! YIPEE!I don't think I've ever been so excited.


----------



## sweetneet

wow, haven't checked this thread in a while. thank you orihime, krazy4bags, itzSUSIE, cbscmills, Elle Candy and Avie for all your sweet comments!


----------



## kwikspice

hey sweetneet your closet is so cool what kind of cabinets are those??


----------



## Deborah1986

_OMY GOSH its AMAZING !!! LOVE IT   your walk in closet is beautiful_
_l_


----------



## sweetneet

kwikspice said:


> hey sweetneet your closet is so cool what kind of cabinets are those??



thanks. and they are bookshelves from IKEA, the style is called "BILLY".




Deborah1986 said:


> _OMY GOSH its AMAZING !!! LOVE IT   your walk in closet is beautiful_
> _l_



thanks, glad you like it!! 

and here is another addition to my collection, just purchased the day before yesterday...Coach Holiday Patchwork swingpack.


----------



## legsieloveslamb

You have lovely style, sweetnet!


----------



## accio sacculus

sweetneet said:


> thanks. and they are bookshelves from IKEA, the style is called "BILLY".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, glad you like it!!
> 
> and here is another addition to my collection, just purchased the day before yesterday...Coach Holiday Patchwork swingpack.


 
LOVE the colours on your new Swingpack, *Sweetneet*!    So pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## cocofluff

wow sweetneet, your closet looks like a little boutique.  love it!  especially our LV collection.


----------



## elka1410

Hi Sweetneet, you are indeed very organized and neat  I love your closet and your craft room!


----------



## AlbertsLove

I am in total awww. I mean it is so pretty... Did you get all your furniture at IKEA? I love how your craft area fits perfectly in that space. I love it....


----------



## PhantaBitten

Your closet is insane. I love it all!


----------



## sweetneet

legsieloveslamb said:


> You have lovely style, sweetnet!



thanks!!



accio sacculus said:


> LOVE the colours on your new Swingpack, *Sweetneet*!    So pretty!  Congrats!



thank you! when i went into the Coach outlet last week I really liked the holiday patchwork colors this year, so i knew I had to get something! 



cocofluff said:


> wow sweetneet, your closet looks like a little boutique.  love it!  especially our LV collection.


aw, thanks for sweet comments! 



elka1410 said:


> Hi Sweetneet, you are indeed very organized and neat  I love your closet and your craft room!



thanx, but i assure you it's not always so organized..especially my crafts area, when i'm in the middle of the project it's a total mess! 



AlbertsLove said:


> I am in total awww. I mean it is so pretty... Did you get all your furniture at IKEA? I love how your craft area fits perfectly in that space. I love it....



thanks, and yeah I got almost all my furniture at IKEA. everything in the purse room is from IKEA, the shelves, the daybed, the dressing table, the chair, the curtains, etc. For my craft room, only the desk, chair and lamp are from IKEA..everything else is from Michael's, the Container Store, or Target.



PhantaBitten said:


> *Your closet is insane*. I love it all!



thanx..and that's what my husband often calls it too, "insane"... LOL!


----------



## ANNIEBABY

love the color!!!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Wonderfully decorated......so fresh and femine....love the closet room!!!!


----------



## Sternchen

Amazing closet!


----------



## lujoso

You are soooooooooooo organized!!!! I am so jealous!! I wish I have a spare room for them, it probably will take at least 4 bookcases in the size for my LV treasures, not even talking about my Hello Kitty



sweetneet said:


> Ok, and finally, here are some pictures of my bags in their display cases.
> 
> Here is the first set of cases, which my LVs. I usually store all my LVs in their dustbags (as shown in the panoramic pics), but here I took everything out for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second set of display cases on the other wall, which have my other bags (Prada, Michael Kors, Coach, etc) my sunglasses, and some of my accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for scarves, bandeaus etc, I usually put them in the drawer in the dressing table


----------



## lujoso

You are not alone, I am mad about the vernis line as well. The amarante looks just so stunning under the sun, I love my eggplant bags/called by my friends!!



sweetneet said:


> And speaking of Houstons, I liked the pomme one so much I eventually got another one. This one is much older but i found it in amazing condition! I absolutely love the color, is just like robin's egg blue.
> 
> Shown here with the Aquarelle (watercolor) bandeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an "action" pic, taken in our master bathroom, right after we moved into our house. Sorry, no Rodeo Drive action pic, this is after I moved away.


----------



## Kris28

sweetneat, you have a beautiful collection! I love all the vernis...the colors are so pretty!


----------



## Bichon Lover

What a beautiful presentation


----------



## purzelova

I should get my brother to make a custom case like that for me. He's really good with woodworking and could make something beautiful.


----------



## howardu09

Wow!! Your walk in purse room is amazing!!! Love it...You have such a great collection. I also love your shopping pics with beljwl. You two look so chic!


----------



## shoegirl1975

Love the new additions! I am so envious of your scrapbook room! I would love to have one someday! Scrapbooking is also one of my other addictions!


----------



## bebe_hl

Absolutely stunning collection.  I love the cases for your purses?  Do they come 3 cases separately?  and you bought them from IKEA how long ago?  Do they still carry them?  thanks! and in love with your selection.  Way to to....true purse lover!!!


----------



## childstar

oh so pretty your new Coach sling. I've never been a fan of patchwork designs coz some are just plain tacky. Your's is cute though  

Congrats on your walk in closet with a closet


----------



## sweetneet

thanks ANNIEBABY, bagluvluv, Sternchen, lujoso, Kris28, Bichon Lover, purzelova, howardu09, shoegirl1975, bebe_hl, and childstar!

and bebe_hl, I bought those cases all separately from IKEA over  year ago, but they still carry them. The style is called "BILLY", in the white color. The glass doors are optional..you can choose solid (non-glass) doors too.


----------



## abandonedimages

*sweetneet *you are a lady after my own heart! Everything from the beautiful home, IKEA pieces, purse room, scrapbooking (I LOVE scrapbooking!), in the engineering field (I am in school in a related field currently!) LOL -- amazing! I truly hope to have something as beautiful as you and your hubby have built here, thank you for sharing and with such GREAT pictures! I dont know how else to say it besides: youre my inspiration! LOL Merry Christmas!


----------



## bebe_hl

sweetneet said:


> thanks, glad u like it! and i'm an engineer by training, but currently, i'm just a stay-at-home wife. my DH makes a good living, and we have no kids. once the economy picks up again hopefully i'll find a new job and then i can maybe expand my purse collection even further. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! and i love crafting too, i wish I had a craft room as well!
> 
> speaking of crafts, and in celebration of our new Crafts subforum on tPF  i should post here pics of my lil' scrapbooking corner that DH & I just finished setting up. aside from bags, scrapbooking/crafts is another big hobby of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is quasi-panoramic picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, this is all in one corner of our game room upstairs. this is actually pretty close to where my purse room is. DH sez that this part of the house (purse room, scrapbooking corner) is mine, whereas his will be the Media room with home theatre system, surround sound, mini fridge, couch, etc.


Sweetneet..I like your white box in the scrapbook area...do those white boxes pull out drawers?  If so, where did you buy them?  I want a few of these in my walk in closet to organize my junks....thax and Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## thanks sixx

OK Sweetneet..... you have given me a kick in the pants to rearrange my stuff!  The LV's are moving out of the clothes closet and into the craft room, with their own display case (IKEA, here I come)!  

Your stenciling on the door has given me great ideas........perhaps I'll stencil LV's on mine!   How cool would that be.......


----------



## sweetneet

abandonedimages said:


> *sweetneet *you are a lady after my own heart! Everything from the beautiful home, IKEA pieces, purse room, scrapbooking (I LOVE scrapbooking!), in the engineering field (I am in school in a related field currently!) LOL -- amazing! I truly hope to have something as beautiful as you and your hubby have built here, thank you for sharing and with such GREAT pictures! I dont know how else to say it besides: youre my inspiration! LOL Merry Christmas!


 
aw thanks, you are too sweet!! and hope you had a great holiday, happy new year!! 



bebe_hl said:


> Sweetneet..I like your white box in the scrapbook area...do those white boxes pull out drawers? If so, where did you buy them? I want a few of these in my walk in closet to organize my junks....thax and Merry Christmas!!!


 
the white boxes with pull-out drawers, I bought them all at Michael's. Actually right now they are 40% off, i guess they are having a scale on scrapbooking storage/organization. there are different kinds available..some with just slots, some with 4 small drawers, or some with one large drawer with compartments.



thanks sixx said:


> OK Sweetneet..... you have given me a kick in the pants to rearrange my stuff! The LV's are moving out of the clothes closet and into the craft room, with their own display case (IKEA, here I come)!
> 
> Your stenciling on the door has given me great ideas........perhaps I'll stencil LV's on mine! How cool would that be.......


 
thanks! and stenciling LV's...that would be an awesome idea, would love to see that!!


----------



## snoopylaughs

your chandelier is precious!


----------



## ruemode

sweetneet said:


> Ok, and finally, here are some pictures of my bags in their display cases.
> 
> Here is the first set of cases, which my LVs. I usually store all my LVs in their dustbags (as shown in the panoramic pics), but here I took everything out for display
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second set of display cases on the other wall, which have my other bags (Prada, Michael Kors, Coach, etc) my sunglasses, and some of my accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for scarves, bandeaus etc, I usually put them in the drawer in the dressing table


 \I covet the bags AND the organization! Where did you get the storage units with glass fronts? Are they custom? I LOVE them!


----------



## sweetneet

snoopylaughs said:


> your chandelier is precious!



aw thanks! i am really loving it, it is so much brighter (and blingy! ) than the plain old lamp that was in there!




ruemode said:


> \I covet the bags AND the organization! Where did you get the storage units with glass fronts? Are they custom? I LOVE them!



thanks! and I got them all at IKEA...bookcase style "BILLY"..glass doors are optional (can choose solid doors too)..i think I had the link a few pages back in here.


----------



## bebe_hl

Sweetneet..thax sis.....I will swing by Michaels tomorrow...thanx for all of the tips...I do not have much rooms in my walking closet, but I will rearrange it with your ideas so it will look neatly....I will show u when i am done.


----------



## sweetneet

bebe_hl said:


> Sweetneet..thax sis.....I will swing by Michaels tomorrow...thanx for all of the tips...I do not have much rooms in my walking closet, but I will rearrange it with your ideas so it will look neatly....I will show u when i am done.



oh no problem, glad i could help!!  can't wait to see it!


----------



## clncandh

Sweetneet.... I too love how you have displayed your bags in these cute glass cabinets. I will go to Ikea and see if they still have these cabinets or similar ones. I currently have my shoe collection on ladder shelves leaning against the walls in the bedroom. I will have to find a bare wall to display my handbags. Thanks for the idea and nice collection you have!


----------



## pinknyanko

wow thats great. your closet is bigger than my room. -__-;;;;


im very jealous... and would do the same if i could


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I love the day bed! Is that for the people that pass out from your handbag collection?  I think if i went to your house, i'd have to spend some time in that bed recovering from that amazing "purse closet"! I love it =)


----------



## Dibernal

Amazing, they match the bags exactly. Excellent buys!


----------



## sweetneet

clncandh said:


> Sweetneet.... I too love how you have displayed your bags in these cute glass cabinets. I will go to Ikea and see if they still have these cabinets or similar ones. I currently have my shoe collection on ladder shelves leaning against the walls in the bedroom. I will have to find a bare wall to display my handbags. Thanks for the idea and nice collection you have!



thanks, and have fun @ IKEA, i always do!! 



pinknyanko said:


> wow thats great. your closet is bigger than my room. -__-;;;;
> 
> 
> im very jealous... and would do the same if i could



thanks, and to be honest for most of the 30 years of my life my room wa also smaller than this room..even when i lived in Boston with my husband, our master bedroom was smaller than this room (and our closet was smaller than the closet in my purse room)! so i'm sure one day if you really want it you will have a huge closet!! 



PurseXaXholic said:


> I love the day bed! Is that for the people that pass out from your handbag collection?  I think if i went to your house, i'd have to spend some time in that bed recovering from that amazing "purse closet"! I love it =)



aw, thanks!! yeah i love daybeds, i really love the look. my fave about this one is that it expands to a king size bed, so its great for when guests stay over. there's also a bathroom (with dedicated tub etc) right next to this purse room so when guests come over it's like they have a private suite to themselves. i should post pics of that too, especially since it sort of matches the purse room (i used stencils on it as well, and even have a soap-dispenser and a towel-holder shaped like a purse). 



Dibernal said:


> Amazing, they match the bags exactly. Excellent buys!



thanks!!


----------



## Melocoton

Besides having a terrific collection, wow, Sweetneet, I love what you've done to organize.  That chandelier is really a nice piece.  Great work!


----------



## sweetneet

Melocoton said:


> Besides having a terrific collection, wow, Sweetneet, I love what you've done to organize.  That chandelier is really a nice piece.  Great work!



aw, thanks! yeah i am really loving the chandelier, it makes the room a lot brighter!!


----------



## skyrider007

Looks like you have your own sweet boutique shop right in your bedroom (or is it the Purse Room)? Congrats on having so many wonderful pieces!! x

p.s. great decor, very cute!


----------



## sweetneet

skyrider007 said:


> Looks like you have your own sweet boutique shop right in your bedroom (or is it the Purse Room)? Congrats on having so many wonderful pieces!! x
> 
> p.s. great decor, very cute!



thanks! and yeah, it's my dedicated "purse room", my actual bedroom (that i share with DH) is on another floor of the house. my DH would probably not like it if i had such girly-looking things in our master bedroom (LOL).


----------



## leighivy

Wow sweetneet, your purse closet is amazing. Everything is so organized and looks like a museum. I am so inspired, now we just need to move into a house with an extra room


----------



## imashopaholic

Sweetneet, your closet 'room' is almost as amazing as your LV collection. Love it!


----------



## bluefish

LOVE this, *sweetneet*!



sweetneet said:


> thanks, glad u like it! and i'm an engineer by training, but currently, i'm just a stay-at-home wife. my DH makes a good living, and we have no kids. once the economy picks up again hopefully i'll find a new job and then i can maybe expand my purse collection even further. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! and i love crafting too, i wish I had a craft room as well!
> 
> speaking of crafts, and in celebration of our new Crafts subforum on tPF  i should post here pics of my lil' scrapbooking corner that DH & I just finished setting up. aside from bags, scrapbooking/crafts is another big hobby of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is quasi-panoramic picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, this is all in one corner of our game room upstairs. this is actually pretty close to where my purse room is. DH sez that this part of the house (purse room, scrapbooking corner) is mine, whereas his will be the Media room with home theatre system, surround sound, mini fridge, couch, etc.


----------



## sweetneet

thanks *leighivy*, *imashopaholic*, and *leema183*!!


----------



## dollfie-lover

Love your collection and room. So nice!


----------



## mytruth2004

words cannot even describe how much in awe I am right now. Your purse room, your craft room WOW! Love all your collections! Love the crystal knob and the chandelier.


----------



## ouga

It's just beautiful wow ! i only got started and would like to have one bag at a time but it certainly looks nice when you can have all those bags one for every outfit!


----------



## ouga

sweetneet said:


> Here is the first set of cases, which my LVs. I usually store all my LVs in their dustbags (as shown in the panoramic pics), but here I took everything out for display


 Hey I jut wanted to know if it's ok to keep the bag outside the dustbag, i will be having my first LV in two weeks and since I would e using it daily i am wondering what would happen if i let it sit around with no dustbag??


----------



## sunshine99

Oh My Gawd!!


----------



## sweetneet

dollfie-lover said:


> Love your collection and room. So nice!



thanx!!



mytruth2004 said:


> words cannot even describe how much in awe I am right now. Your purse room, your craft room WOW! Love all your collections! Love the crystal knob and the chandelier.



aw thanks!! and yeah i'm so glad i found the chandelier, it really adds a nice touch!! 



ouga said:


> Hey I jut wanted to know if it's ok to keep the bag outside the dustbag, i will be having my first LV in two weeks and since I would e using it daily i am wondering what would happen if i let it sit around with no dustbag??



I think it should be ok as long as the room is not sunny...i think the main purpose of the dustbag (for LVs at least) is to protect the vachetta..if you leave it out in the sun, it will get dark. Also with vernis you have to be carefull too..if you leave it out in the sun it will get yellow



sunshine99 said:


> Oh My Gawd!!



thanks! and you're in Osaka...I'm soo jealous!! i lived there for a few months, loved it!! I miss eating takoyaki and okonomiyaki....


----------



## Dibernal

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks, Roxana.
> 
> And I just got my new Cerises agenda. $350, and it's practically new! I  it!
> 
> front cover
> 
> 
> inside, with Hello Kitty 2008 refill (purchased separately)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> And here is the pochette and agenda together  :


 

The HK refill is just too cute!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks! I got another one for 2009, this one's also Sanrio, it's My Melody..i love it! The japanese ones are my favorite..i love seeing the Japanese holidays etc!


----------



## Stinas

Beautiful bags & your bag room is TDF!!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!! 

and lately i've been having fun with Adobe Photoshop..here are some "artistic" pics of my bags

Cherry Blossom Pochette (close-up)






LV MC Fleurs keyring on Coach lunch tote





some of my vernis bags in my purse closet





some vernis bags in my kitchen


----------



## couture_addict

sweetneet said:


> Ok, and finally, here are some pictures of my bags in their display cases.
> 
> Here is the first set of cases, which my LVs. I usually store all my LVs in their dustbags (as shown in the panoramic pics), but here I took everything out for display


 
Second shelf down on the far right - I have that book too! (except it's in my bathroom)


----------



## ASingleMom

I am really new here, but wow oh wow sweetnet, your collection has my drooling and fainting!  Love, love, LOVE it all!


----------



## annok

No words to describe what a gorgeous collection.


----------



## More bags

Gorgeous collection, amazing closet and great scrapbooking area - I love it all!  Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Lzamare

Beautiful!


----------



## crazybrowzer

Congratulations on your wonderful collection, sweetneet.  It is all the more enjoyable 'coz of the way you have arranged evrything so tastefully and beautifully. 

Dreaming of having a room like that someday................


----------



## sweetneet

thanks for all the sweet comments *couture_addict*, *AsingleMom*, *amok*, *More bags*, *Lzamare*, and* crazybrowzer*!


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

sweetneet,

I luv your closet, it's beautiful and everything is so neat.  I am now inspired to build a closet for my bags.   Hope you can make it to next week's get together so we can meet and talk about our favorite subject, purse!


----------



## Redenkeew

Beautiful closet  !! Would you mind giving me some close up pictures of the second and the third shelf ? I'm actually planning to do the same for my accessories boxes.


----------



## Charlie

I love your "purse room"  It is just fabulous.


----------



## kerry527

really nice....i wanna install one in my room too


----------



## candypants1100

just found this thread- your collection is fabulous and i love your purse closet!


----------



## margaritaxmix

You have an absolutely amazing collection *sweetneet*... exquisite taste in LV and I love all of your Vernis pieces, as well as everything else! The purse room and craft room are just fantastic.

Awesome photography too.. the modeling pics are fun to look at!


----------



## sweetneet

LUVLVBAGS said:


> sweetneet,
> 
> I luv your closet, it's beautiful and everything is so neat.  I am now inspired to build a closet for my bags.   Hope you can make it to next week's get together so we can meet and talk about our favorite subject, purse!



thanks so much! hope you guys have fun at the SCP meet tomorrow. Wish I could go but I'm out of state now. Hope to make the next SoCal meet though!



Redenkeew said:


> Beautiful closet  !! Would you mind giving me some close up pictures of the second and the third shelf ? I'm actually planning to do the same for my accessories boxes.



thanks! and tomorrow i'll try to take some updated- close-up pics and i'll post them on here! 

and thank you *Charlie, kerry527, candypants1110, margaritaxmix*!


----------



## trishaluvslv

what a fun thread, you are such a doll and your closet "room" is perfect! what a fun retreat!  i wish every tpf member would have one of these, it's a little slice of heaven....


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks so much 

and now for my latest addition..LV Zippy Coin Purse, from the Graffiiti line! 






close-up





i  this color!!!





the inside


----------



## **classy bitch~

fabulous! awwww......


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!! and i  your username


----------



## pro_shopper

Your collection is so beautiful! Its very colorful!


----------



## hiyall

Wow! your bags are gorgeous and your closets are darling

I just LOVE the colors of your bags so much, gorgeous!


----------



## iheartdooney

Gorgeous bags.  And I  your purse closet.


----------



## sweetneet

thanks pro_shopper, hiyall, and iheartdooney!


----------



## bb10lue

OMG...I LOVE your closet  its soooo sweet, with al these white furniture and lights!!


----------



## Speedster70

1st:  I have never taken the time to troll through a thread this long and it was pure pleasure.

2nd: I have never been a big LV fan but now have a new appreciation and realize my life will not be complete until I too own that Rosewood Ave. bag.

3rd: A bedroom for bag's.. wow!!  great inspiration for me and my John Fluevog collection which stands today at 45 pairs and two bags.


4th) Thank you for the lovely exhibit of your collection


----------



## asianpearl

Wow you are so organized! I love your purse closet...awesome!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks  *bb10lue*, *Speedster70*, and *asianpearl*! 

i just realized i haven't posted any of my Burberry collection...I don't have a Burberry purse (yet!), but i have accumulated several Burberry items over the past few months..

first the jackets..

Burberry Constance in black (bought from Beverly Hills boutique. i think I use this jacket every day!)






Burberry quilted jacket (forget the name) in blue (i love this bright color!)





my DH modeling his first Burberry winter coat!


----------



## sweetneet

now for other Burberry stuff

very cute teddy bear pocket square 





nova check headband 





compact umbrella in pink candy check (just got this at Round Rock outlet)





yellow scarf (from outlet at CA/NV state line)





group shot


----------



## missbanff

You have a great collection, thanks for sharing!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks missbanff!!

and here is an updated pic of my LV collection..


----------



## bluefish

oooh! Nice Burberry items, *sweetneet*! Love the updated LV pic, too!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LOVE! that closet is amazing!


----------



## Jeneen

Thanks for sharing your collection Sweetneet
I love the shelving, your organization and all the girly touches!
And OF COURSE all your bags and accessories. My favorite is the hot pink LV graffiti coin purse.


----------



## crazyme

i love your purse room!!!! I have a question, since you love lv vernis... doesn't the vernis lose its luster over time? I'm hesitant to buy vernis because i'm thinking that it will lose its luster. Please share me your thought. TIA


----------



## Tanzanite

Love your collection Sweetneet! very beautiful!  and i loveee your wardrobe setup! similar style to Peanutbabycakes.


----------



## sweetneet

crazyme said:


> i love your purse room!!!! I have a question, since you love lv vernis... doesn't the vernis lose its luster over time? I'm hesitant to buy vernis because i'm thinking that it will lose its luster. Please share me your thought. TIA



thank you! and IMO, vernis definitely does not lose its luster over time..i have pieces that are 5, even 10 years old and they still look great IMO. my baby blue Houston is 10 years old for example, and my yellow Spring Street is 9 years old. As long as you store the bags in their dustbags when not in use (and keep away from things like magazines, newspapers, ink pens, etc to avoid color transfer), they should be a-ok!!


----------



## penelope tree

sweetneet said:


> thanks missbanff!!
> 
> and here is an updated pic of my LV collection..


 
i love your collection, every piece. the amarante looks so dark inside.


----------



## Lady Moe

You have a great collection. With a nice variety. I will be copying your closets they are an excellent idea. Thanks for sharing. Keep us updated.


----------



## betty_boop

ur purse room is so cute & princessy.. neat & organised that it looks like a store too.. haha.. looking at ur venis collection got my desire to get more venis higher..


----------



## M_Butterfly

I just love the closet and everything in it.  Your Vernis collection is so pretty.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sweetneet

thank you penelope tree, Lady Moe, betty_boop, and M_Butterfly!! 

anyway, i have some new things on the way, will update here in a week or so...


----------



## pinkboudoir

I love your purse closet! You have a GORGEOUS mix of colourful Vernis!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

Wow....love the closet!!!!! SO much inspiration!


----------



## pseub

You are the Queen of Vernis, sweetneet!!  Gorgeous, gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## kiianae

Girl, your collection is to die 4!!!!! And I mean I could die 4 times for this collection! Beautiful........Speechless


----------



## sweetneet

pinkboudoir said:


> I love your purse closet! You have a GORGEOUS mix of colourful Vernis!!!


 
thanks! and i lvoe your sig, looks like you have a very colorful collection too..love those Bals!!



sheanabelle said:


> Wow....love the closet!!!!! SO much inspiration!


 
thanks!



pseub said:


> You are the Queen of Vernis, sweetneet!! Gorgeous, gorgeous collection!!!


 
thanks, pseub! and although i love vernis, i am branching out to other lines too (damier, graffiti, etc)....




kiianae said:


> Girl, your collection is to die 4!!!!! And I mean I could die 4 times for this collection! Beautiful........Speechless


 
aw, thanks, your'e so sweet!!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

Love all the new additions! This pic is my fave! Love how you captured the color!


----------



## SashaNicole

Love your collection!


----------



## ShopGurlaholic

what a beautiful collection!


----------



## RaquelleBelle

OH WOOOOOWS...

I hadn't seen the updated purse closet (although I agree with DH, more like Purse ROOM) and I am just head over heels in love with it!!!

No joke, I ASPIRE to have a closet/room like that for my bags!  Sooo girly and boutique-like with the chandelier and the floral door pattern! *swoon*  Oh- and the random bits of Hello Kitty sprinkled throughout!!!  Seriously, if I had a purse closet like yours it would also incorporate flowers/floral design somewhere, have a pretty chandelier, but have MY MELODY sprinkled thoughout, haha! (MM's my personal fav, hehe)

I think my other biggest passion besides handbags is probably interior design, so to be able to combine my love of bags and pretty rooms is like a dream!  You did it beautifully!!! Okay, I'm done gushing...


----------



## sweetneet

LV&Lexus07 said:


> Love all the new additions! This pic is my fave! Love how you captured the color!



thanks. it actually took some editing with Adobe Photoshop, because neon colors are so difficult to capture on camera. 



SashaNicole said:


> Love your collection!





ShopGurlaholic said:


> what a beautiful collection!



thanks guys!


----------



## sweetneet

RaquelleBelle said:


> OH WOOOOOWS...
> 
> I hadn't seen the updated purse closet (although I agree with DH, more like Purse ROOM) and I am just head over heels in love with it!!!
> 
> No joke, I ASPIRE to have a closet/room like that for my bags!  Sooo girly and boutique-like with the chandelier and the floral door pattern! *swoon*  Oh- and the random bits of Hello Kitty sprinkled throughout!!!  Seriously, if I had a purse closet like yours it would also incorporate flowers/floral design somewhere, have a pretty chandelier, but have *MY MELODY sprinkled thoughout*, haha! (MM's my personal fav, hehe)
> 
> I think my other biggest passion besides handbags is probably interior design, so to be able to combine my love of bags and pretty rooms is like a dream!  You did it beautifully!!! Okay, I'm done gushing...



aw, thank you so much! yeah i have a thing for girly, cutesy things, maybe that's why I like Japanese stuff (esp. Sanrio characters) so much! 

btw, since you mentioned My Melody, these pics are for you (for 2009 I got a new refill for my agenda, the theme is My Melody & Kuromi). Enjoy!





















btw, I love your signature...soooo cute!!!


----------



## sweetneet

ok, and now for my new white day goodies... 

first up,  LV Candy Bag charm. 










i love it best on my damier neverfull..i love how it matches red interior





another close-up pic


----------



## sweetneet

next, my white MC belt. I got this in the LV boutique on Rodeo Drive, the day after the Beverly Hills tPF meet. 






this is the new style, where the inside is coated pink. I love it!


----------



## sweetneet

and finally....my first multicolore bag....

white MC trouville!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








in my purse closet





another pic





pic of all my white day goodies


----------



## sweetneet

and now here are some modeling pics

white MC belt & trouville





mirror shots








more modeling shots








anyway, I LOVE THIS BAG!! i don't know why i didn't get an MC bag sooner. it goes perfectly with bright colors.


----------



## Embratt

You got your belt! It looks great on you and especially with the Trouville.



sweetneet said:


> and now here are some modeling pics
> 
> white MC belt & trouville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mirror shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more modeling shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I LOVE THIS BAG!! i don't know why i didn't get an MC bag sooner. it goes perfectly with bright colors.


----------



## sweetneet

Embratt said:


> You got your belt! It looks great on you and especially with the Trouville.



thanks! the day after the meet, my DH was in town and we went to LV again, and I showed him the belt and tried on it..he really liked it and so i ended up getting it.


----------



## Veelyn

LOVE your purse room! Everything is great, the stencils, the knob, the chandelier, the bed, and most importantly, the bags!!!


----------



## beljwl

sweetneet said:


> ok, and now for my new white day goodies...
> 
> first up, LV Candy Bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love it best on my damier neverfull..i love how it matches red interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another close-up pic


 

I want this!!!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

i know you do  hmm...i'll trade it for your alma ...


----------



## orkira

I am so jealous of your white day goodies.


----------



## RaquelleBelle

sweetneet said:


> aw, thank you so much! yeah i have a thing for girly, cutesy things, maybe that's why I like Japanese stuff (esp. Sanrio characters) so much!
> 
> btw, since you mentioned My Melody, these pics are for you (for 2009 I got a new refill for my agenda, the theme is My Melody & Kuromi). Enjoy!
> 
> btw, I love your signature...soooo cute!!!


 
Awww thanks so much for the pics!!!  I LOOOVE My Melody!!!  (but you already know that, heh heh.)  That agenda is so adorable!!!  Me want!! lol.

Hmm, I had a feeling you'd like my siggy!

Ooh- and since you love the cutesy japanese stuff definately check out the comic "Kawaii-Not."  Just google kawaii-not and you'll see!  This girl makes this weekly (I believe) comic that's really adorable and funny.  All the old ones are up as well.  If you like inanimate objects with cute faces saying absurd things, you'd enjoy it.


----------



## RaquelleBelle

I freakin love this!!!! The bag candy & the pic!


----------



## LVuittonLover

sweetneet said:


> now for other Burberry stuff
> 
> very cute teddy bear pocket square


*This scarf is just too cute! *


----------



## LVuittonLover

sweetneet said:


> first up, LV Candy Bag charm.


*This charm is HOT! *


----------



## Munchkin0925

Everything look so beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## More bags

sweetneat, your candy bag charm looks fabulous on your damier neverfull!  congrats on your new additions.


----------



## betseylover

sweetneet said:


> thanks missbanff!!
> 
> and here is an updated pic of my LV collection..



my god, i love the group shot!


----------



## FlyPinay

hi Sweetneet! I'm new at TPF and I just have to say that I truly love your collection!!! I am slowly building up mine as well...I am a big fan of scrapbooking too! Love the rooms!:buttercup:


----------



## abandonedimages

sweetneet said:


> mirror shots



you look so adorable!!


----------



## sweetneet

thank you for the sweet comments: *orkira*, *RaquelleBelle* (i'll check that comic out!), *mikegxf*, *LVuittonLover*, *Munchinkin0925* (i'm a CA to TX transplant too!), *Morebags*, *betseylover *(thx, i will post an updated pic soon hopefully!), *FlyPinay* (wow, so glad of having the honor of your first post being in my thread! ), *abandonedimages *(aw thanks you're so sweet :shame

lately i've been using my pomme d'amour Houston ..here are some action pics.

in my purse closet (before going out to dinner & dancing)





in the parking lot of my favorite store.


----------



## devoted7

*OMG! Love all the LV's!
*


----------



## nyc_besos

RaquelleBelle said:


> I freakin love this!!!! The bag candy & the pic!




love it !! it is TDF!!


----------



## Odebdo

Love the closet and the collection!!!


----------



## sweetneet

thank you devoted7, nyc_besos, and Odebdo!


----------



## narico

This has inspired me to get my own Purse Closet too!


----------



## wrapitup

Your whole collection is TDF :}  I love your purse room, AMAZING.


----------



## lovemydeals

Everything is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## flower71

i want a purse closet too! lovely collection


----------



## croshka

:coolpics:


----------



## vegisvegis

Beautiful closet! And you have a stunning smile


----------



## Snowbunnylife

WoW you have an amazing collection!!!!! Your a very very lucky gal, im jealous


----------



## ssmama

You have a beautiful collection! I love that you have so much variety!!!


----------



## sweetneet

thanks narico, wrapitup, lovemydeals, flower71, croshka, vegisvegis, Snowbunnylife, and ssmama!!

i just got some more pieces from IKEA to add to my purse closet..i will post pics soon hopefully..


----------



## kiianae

*OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Speechless......* 
Girl, your collection is to die 4!!!!! And I mean I could die 4 times for this collection! Beautiful........Speechless
My collection!
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=197562


----------



## spendalot

I love love your closet so much! It's every girl's dream, so pretty and girly sweet. I wish I have the space!


----------



## skyliner8888

You are a real organized person! Absolutely love the LVs!!


----------



## Î·Î±Ñ¢Î¹ÏÏÎ±

OMG LOL - we have the same daybed and chandelier. but my room is nowhere as neat. so pretty!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

Your purse closet/room is AMAZING!!! I love it and I hope that someday I will have a collection as great as yours to fill a room with!


----------



## lovemiumiu

I love everything in your closet!


----------



## sweetneet

kiianae said:


> *OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Speechless......*
> Girl, your collection is to die 4!!!!! And I mean I could die 4 times for this collection! Beautiful........Speechless
> My collection!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=197562



aw, thanks!!



spendalot said:


> I love love your closet so much! It's every girl's dream, so pretty and girly sweet. I wish I have the space!



thank you!



skyliner8888 said:


> You are a real organized person! Absolutely love the LVs!!



haha-not really, this is the only room in my house that's organized..my bedroom is  usually a mess (i blame it on DH)


----------



## sweetneet

&#951;&#945;&#1103;¢&#953;&#962;&#962;&#945;;10402914 said:
			
		

> OMG LOL - we have the same daybed and chandelier. but my room is nowhere as neat. so pretty!!



cool, thanks! btw i love your username..so unique and pretty! 



.jourdyn. said:


> Your purse closet/room is AMAZING!!! I love it and I hope that someday I will have a collection as great as yours to fill a room with!



aw thanks, i'm sure you will have a huge collection in no time..i've been collecting bags for less than 2 years. :shame: 



lovemiumiu said:


> I love everything in your closet!



thanx!!!


----------



## poonski

wow, i love your vernis collection!!!


----------



## rileygirl

Hi Sweetneet--Haven't been by in awhile.  Love all the pretty shiny colors!  Wish I had space for a Purse Room!!!


----------



## candyycupcake

I'm a fan of LV Vernis too! You have a very nice collection =)


----------



## sweetneet

poonski said:


> wow, i love your vernis collection!!!



thanx!! 



rileygirl said:


> Hi Sweetneet--Haven't been by in awhile.  Love all the pretty shiny colors!  Wish I had space for a Purse Room!!!



thank you RG!! i love all the colors in your collection as well. i do have a lot of colors so far but i am missing *orange*. 



candyycupcake said:


> I'm a fan of LV Vernis too! You have a very nice collection =)



thank you! i love the cupcakes in your avatar, they look so cute and yummy!! :buttercup:


----------



## Martina_Italy

I love all the yummy colors in your collection!!!


----------



## sweetneet

^thanks!! and now for my latest addition....*LV cerises cles*!! 







i love all the cute little cherries!!

sometime soon i'll post an updated pic of my entire cerises family.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

love yr growing collection..


----------



## xoxogg

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks!! and now for my latest addition....*LV cerises cles*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all the cute little cherries!!
> 
> sometime soon i'll post an updated pic of my entire cerises family.



I love it!Where did you get it?Love all your items specially the vernis and cerises ones


----------



## accio sacculus

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks!! and now for my latest addition....*LV cerises cles*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all the cute little cherries!!
> 
> sometime soon i'll post an updated pic of my entire cerises family.


Oh *Sweetneet*!  I love this piece!  So pretty, so cute...so you!     Congrats!


----------



## Dolly6637

Wow! Freakin Amazing!


----------



## Martina_Italy

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks!! and now for my latest addition....*LV cerises cles*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all the cute little cherries!!
> 
> sometime soon i'll post an updated pic of my entire cerises family.




I have the same cles and I loooooooooooove it so much.. Cannot wait to see your whole Cerises family!!!!


----------



## sweetneet

LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> love yr growing collection..



thanks!



xoxogg said:


> I love it!*Where did you get it?*Love all your items specially the vernis and cerises ones



thanx, i got it from ebay!


----------



## sweetneet

accio sacculus said:


> Oh *Sweetneet*!  I love this piece!  So pretty, so cute...so you!     Congrats!



aw thanks so much accio sacculus!! 




Dolly6637 said:


> Wow! Freakin Amazing!



thanx!



Martina_Italy said:


> I have the same cles and I loooooooooooove it so much.. Cannot wait to see your whole Cerises family!!!!



thanx, i'll try to take a group pic soon. i've been meaning to take it before,  i've just been so busy lately.


----------



## bluefish

Love the cerises cles! Congrats, *sweetneet*!


----------



## betseylover

love your new addition, the cerises cles. 
too cute!!!!


----------



## ladakini

sweetneet said:


> ^thanks!! and now for my latest addition....*LV cerises cles*!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love all the cute little cherries!!
> 
> sometime soon i'll post an updated pic of my entire cerises family.



This is so sweet. I am so looking forward to the update, I wish I had a cerises Speedy. Perhaps one day...
Just love your collection.


----------



## dreamerzdream

I love your closet room!! It's so nicely organized! You have a very nice collection of purses and accessories as well!


----------



## mzbag

Love the D&G Glasses!


----------



## lovepassion

wow fabulous.. READ OUR RULES


----------



## oohlabags!

hey sweetneet...drool..that's every woman's dream doll house!


----------



## n2chanel

tres chic!


----------



## lynn1946

What a fabulous room  Gives me lots of ideas for when we remodel this summer. My dream is to have a huge closet...so why not a purse room instead? The plans include my big closet already just did not have ideas about how to proceed. Great collection too


----------



## Kathrin

Must resist drooling over keyboard......  

Loving all the pics and loved the stenciling on the door.


----------



## borsetta8

Discovered this site tonight. Love your collection and room, especially the chandelier. Where did you find it?


----------



## sweetneet

borsetta8 said:


> Discovered this site tonight. Love your collection and room, especially the chandelier. Where did you find it?



thanks, i got the chandelier on eBay!


----------



## sjunky13

Love that closet!!! I am totally jealous!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Amazing collection!!!!!!!Love them all. I really love the organised room for your bags......yippee Ikea.


----------



## sweetneet

BagsBidNBuy said:


> love your purses, never really appreciated the beauty of my Vernice until I saw your collections...
> where d'you get that cabinet? is that sort of a bookself? thanks



thanks! i got the cabinets and everything at IKEA!


----------



## heychar

LVoe it all


----------



## beljwl

sweetneet said:


> thanks! i got the cabinets and everything at IKEA!


 

Love your collection... Where did you get your cabinets?


----------



## sweetneet

beljwl said:


> Love your collection... Where did you get your cabinets?



LOL  that made be laugh so hard B. at first i was like "OMG who wrote that, after i had just said for the 946,256th time that I got my cabinets at IKEA!!" but then i saw it was you..LOL


----------



## KrazySexyKool

THANK YOU FOR THE INSPIRING COLLETION THAT U HAVE I LOVE IT


----------



## tulip618

sweetneet, you look hot with your newest purchases!!!


----------



## princessmehmeh

Beautiful pieces.. Truly droolworthy 

And your DH is a real sweetie to give you so much space dedicated to your purses.. Inspired!!


----------



## Loquita

I am back again to look at your fabulous collection and pics!!  WOW, I  it, how fun!!!


----------



## SaraLuvsPurses

Your closet is AMAZING....


----------



## purpleevny20

what a beautiful collection 
LOVE ALL THE VERNIS


----------



## SoxFan777

Your closet with a closet is fabulous!  I love it... I have a special walk in for my stuff, but it would be awesome to have a whole room!  Love it...


----------



## notoriousliz

What an absolutely fabulous collection!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Gorgeous collection of goodies. I love all the colour in your bag and accessories collection. And your walk in closet/room is fantastic too!


----------



## sandyclaws

you have such a colorful collection. i'm so jealous. thanks for sharing


----------



## liveforgucci

any new purchases sweetneet?


----------



## sweetneet

thanks everyone!!! i have updated a lot of stuff, added more shelves in the room, etc..plus have a few new additions (mostly LV)..will post when i get the chance!!


----------



## Tee Tee

The upkeep is wonderful!!


----------



## Awwgeez

sweetneet said:


> So I don't have a nice camera with wide-angle lens (yet!), so I used stitching programs to create quasi-panoramic pictures of the purse room.
> 
> This is taken in daylight, showing both sets of cabinets where I keep my bags, and the dressing table with mirror. The small door in the corner is the door to a walk-in closet (yep, my closet has a closet in it, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken at night, with the chandelier on. This shows the window and the daybed I put in there.



OMG I want my own purse room! Awesome


----------



## krazydaisy

Your collection is gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

Love your collection and your purse room!


----------



## fashion_mom1

Gorgeous collection. I love your bag cabinet.


----------



## Mrs D.L.

Sweetneet, your DH must be a rich businessman to support your hobby and having that purse room!! You are my idol, too many things too see from pg to pg! My DH's gonna kill me starting this moment.. Haa. Love your everything and wonderful pics taken!


----------



## tiglesia

PrincessShan said:


> I love that little black shoulder bag -- a classic!


 
I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## FreshLilies

Ahh please upload update pics! You have such a lovely collection. Also, could you pretty please take some Tivoli PM modeling pics?  Hehe


----------



## poshpearl

Dear Sweet Neet

U r 1 hot mama! Not only is your collection beyond words and absolutely gorgeous, you look so slim and pretty! I'm so envious of you as you certainly don't look like you have just given birth 4 months back!!!


----------



## teagirl1

your thread is one of my faves...


----------



## Aluxe

great stuff!


----------



## PrincessBailey

childstar said:
			
		

> updated pic of entire vernis collection (15 pieces)
> 
> i still need to take a picture of my entire LV collection... i do have other bags/items that are not vernis (really!)...hopefully one day i will have time!



Just look at how divine your collection is  ! 

You've inspired to me to scout for vernis good deals off ebay.ph  [/QUOTE]

Pink vernis -drool-


----------



## Mlendra

Great collection and cute closet! Hoping for more updates.


----------



## accordingtoA

you have an amazing louis vuitton vernis collection!


----------

